# An Apology to African Americans



## LOIE (Aug 15, 2017)

AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE

I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.

I kept seeing the hate in the eyes of the KKK, White Supremacists and Neo-Nazi protesters.

I kept hearing the voices of those who vowed to “take their country back” and rid it of all diversity and unity.

In my heart, I can find no other response but to apologize – for their hatred, for their violence, for their total ignorance of who you really are.

I am a white woman who has been married to a black man for 37 years.

I KNOW you are wonderful. I KNOW you are spiritual. I KNOW you are warm, loving and forgiving. I KNOW you deserve better. I KNOW you deserve an apology.

An apology from our nation, from our leaders and from every white person who has never spoken up against racism and the way you have been treated in this United States of America.

As one individual, I do apologize. Right here. Right now.

It may not help a lot. It may not change the course of history. It may not even make a crack in the wall that divides us. But still – I APOLOGIZE.

Delores Paulk


----------



## theHawk (Aug 15, 2017)

Do you get to apologize on the behalf of BLM for being a bunch of racist thugs as well?


----------



## Toro (Aug 15, 2017)

As a moderate white guy that abhors racists, has hired many black people and minorities, and has lectured at an HBU, let me say that I do not apologize for the racist lowlifes in Charlottesville.  I, and the rest of civil, non-slime white Americans, have nothing to do with these scum. 

Apologizing for things I and we haven't done is pointless and implies guilt by association.  Instead, rather than empty apologies, the best thing for civil, non-slime white Americans to do is to hold a light up to these losers and denounce them for who they are.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 15, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...


I got over this attitude 30 years ago.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 15, 2017)

Toro said:


> As a moderate white guy that abhors racists, has hired many black people and minorities, and has lectured at an HBU, let me say that I do not apologize for the racist lowlifes in Charlottesville.  I, and the rest of civil, non-slime white Americans, have nothing to do with these scum.
> 
> Apologizing for things I and we haven't done is pointless and implies guilt by association.  Instead, rather than empty apologies, the best thing for civil, non-slime white Americans is to hold a light up to these losers and denounce them for who they are.


I don't hire people because of their skin color.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 15, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear... The above poster speaks only for herself... I have nothing to apologize for.


----------



## Toro (Aug 15, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > As a moderate white guy that abhors racists, has hired many black people and minorities, and has lectured at an HBU, let me say that I do not apologize for the racist lowlifes in Charlottesville.  I, and the rest of civil, non-slime white Americans, have nothing to do with these scum.
> ...



I don't either.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 15, 2017)

Black people need to get over the perpetual victim mentality and take that chip off their shoulder.

I'm sick of hearing about their great, great, grandpappy and mammy being slaves, and how I'm somehow responsible.

Black people, get a grip and get a life.  ....


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 15, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...


Why are you apologizing for something that wasn't your fault? I abhor the KKK, White Supremacists and Neo-Nazis too, but I certainly am not responsible for their behavior anymore than all blacks are responsible for other blacks behavior.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 15, 2017)

The apology itself is a dividing force.
It reinforces the victimization of blacks, and it reinforces the lack of self criticism that the black race so desperately needs. As long as you can blame someone else for your behavior - you are never going to change and the black race will forever be plagued by a self defeating culture.

  These backwoods KKK white trash are such a small percentage of whites that it is nothing but stupidity to consider their opinions as representation of anyone but the handful of idiots they are.


----------



## eightyeight (Aug 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...


Don't apologize to the n*ggers ever.  They were much better off as slaves, race traitor.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Black people need to get over the perpetual victim mentality and take that chip off their shoulder.
> 
> I'm sick of hearing about their great, great, grandpappy and mammy being slaves, and how I'm somehow responsible.
> 
> Black people, get a grip and get a life.  ....




It is a bit confusing. The outrage over the statues. History proves that the Black Americans that seem angry over them are just as likely to be the descendants of African Slave Merchants as they are to be descendants of Slaves. 

But where the hell is the discussion of that fact. 

It's non existent


----------



## Slash (Aug 17, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> It is a bit confusing. The outrage over the statues. History proves that the Black Americans that seem angry over them are just as likely to be the descendants of African Slave Merchants as they are to be descendants of Slaves.
> 
> But where the hell is the discussion of that fact.
> 
> It's non existent




Really... Source?   Or are you just creating something based out of thin air to support your racist leanings while trying to hide them?

I see 4 million black slaves in the US at the time of the Civil war.  Are you saying that there was another 4 million immigrants who participated in the slave trade?   

And are you also saying that only descendants of slaves can be upset about people that fought the USA to preserve slavery?


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Slash said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a bit confusing. The outrage over the statues. History proves that the Black Americans that seem angry over them are just as likely to be the descendants of African Slave Merchants as they are to be descendants of Slaves.
> ...



Did you attend school at all?


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Slash said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a bit confusing. The outrage over the statues. History proves that the Black Americans that seem angry over them are just as likely to be the descendants of African Slave Merchants as they are to be descendants of Slaves.
> ...



Are you nuts?


----------



## Slash (Aug 17, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Are you nuts?



So not going to give me any proof that African Americans were as likely to descend from slave merchants as slaves?


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Slash said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you nuts?
> ...



Do your own research. Might want to check wiki for an easy read. 

You think it would not take one helluva lot of infrastructure and labor to supply 4 million to the market?

You are nuts Son


----------



## Slash (Aug 17, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Do your own research. Might want to check wiki for an easy read.
> 
> You think it would not take one helluva lot of infrastructure and labor to supply 4 million to the market?
> 
> You are nuts Son



I'm not making the claim you are.  If you have no proof of that claim, let me know.  But you are right it did take a LOT of infrastructure and labor.  

Granted there's lots of studies, like the trans atlantic slave database showing that less than 400k slaves actually came to the US from Africa.  Unlike the Caribbean and South America, in the US the overwhelming majority of slaves in the US were born in the US.  

Now your turn.   Feel free to use facts instead of name calling this time.  It supports your argument instead of tears it down.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 17, 2017)

Slash said:


> So not going to give me any proof that African Americans were as likely to descend from slave merchants as slaves?


I don't doubt that the Africans who enslaved them in Africa share the DNA of blacks today. Is there a point to this?


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Slash said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Do your own research. Might want to check wiki for an easy read.
> ...



^^^^^ says the African slave trader apologist

Nuff said


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Meathead said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > So not going to give me any proof that African Americans were as likely to descend from slave merchants as slaves?
> ...



On his head. But other than that, can't think of a single one


----------



## Slash (Aug 17, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> ^^^^^ says the African slave trader apologist
> 
> Nuff said



Who's the apologist.  I agree.  Slavery is bad.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Slash said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^ says the African slave trader apologist
> ...



And without the provider, there are no slaves. 

Done with this nonsense


----------



## Slash (Aug 17, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> And without the provider, there are no slaves.
> 
> Done with this nonsense



So you have no proof to this?  I agree it's nonsense.  

You said... 

"History proves that the Black Americans that seem angry over them are just as likely to be the descendants of African Slave Merchants as they are to be descendants of Slaves"

And your historical proof is...


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Slash said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > And without the provider, there are no slaves.
> ...



You lose and keep coming back for more


----------



## Slash (Aug 17, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> You lose and keep coming back for more



I'm sorry... where's your proof on that statement buttercup?


----------



## Decus (Aug 17, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...




It would seem that Africans are taking more responsibility for their role in the slave trade:

_"The Civil Rights Congress of Nigeria has written to tribal chiefs saying: "We cannot continue to blame the white men, as Africans, particularly the traditional rulers, are not blameless.""

..........._

_"The shameful history of some traditional leaders remains an awkward subject on which many politicians prefer to maintain silence. One exception was in 1998 when Yoweri Museveni, the president of Uganda, told an audience including Bill Clinton: "*African chiefs were the ones waging war on each other and capturing their own people and selling them. If anyone should apologise it should be the African chiefs. We still have those traitors here even today.*""
_
African chiefs urged to apologise for slave trade

Odd the we don't have a better understanding of this in the US.

.


----------



## Slash (Aug 17, 2017)

Decus said:


> It would seem that Africans are taking more responsibility for their role in the slave trade:
> 
> _"The Civil Rights Congress of Nigeria has written to tribal chiefs saying: "We cannot continue to blame the white men, as Africans, particularly the traditional rulers, are not blameless.""_
> 
> ...




What do you mean.  I think everybody realizes that.   I think Africa focuses on African's part of the slave trade and in the USA we focus more on our part of it.   Just like how here we focus on illegal immigration into the US a lot more than we focus on illegal immigration into Bolivia.   Or we focus on high tax rates in the US rather than Belgium.   

I believe that if someone tries saying "well in Turkey their illegal immigration is much worse than in the US" that's a deflection about US immigration if that's the topic.


----------



## Decus (Aug 17, 2017)

Slash said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > It would seem that Africans are taking more responsibility for their role in the slave trade:
> ...



My response was to Pop23 where he said: "And without the provider, there are no slaves.". 

.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 17, 2017)

Slash said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a bit confusing. The outrage over the statues. History proves that the Black Americans that seem angry over them are just as likely to be the descendants of African Slave Merchants as they are to be descendants of Slaves.
> ...


I think what he's saying is in addition to the African tribesmen who captured and sold other Black Africans into slavery there were many other Blacks involved in the latter transactions.  For example, free Black Africans were the crewmen on all of the Arab slave-trader ships.  Free Blacks served as "handlers" in slave auction houses and some of them eventually became dealers, runaway slave "chasers" and worker "drivers" on the larger plantations -- many of whom were more cruel than were the White "drivers" (whip "crackers").  

While the overall number of these free Black slavers was relatively small they did exist and they undoubtedly contributed to the contemporary American Black census.  So without having some means of documented verification no contemporary Black can say with certainty that he or she descended from slaves.  (See, _The Hemingses of Monticello,_ by Annette Gordon-Reid.)


----------



## Slash (Aug 17, 2017)

MikeK said:


> I think what he's saying is in addition to the African tribesmen who captured and sold other Black Africans into slavery there were many other Blacks involved in the latter transactions.  For example, free Black Africans were the crewmen on all of the Arab slave-trader ships.  Free Blacks served as "handlers" in slave auction houses and some of them eventually became dealers, runaway slave "chasers" and worker "drivers" on the larger plantations -- many of whom were more cruel than were the White "drivers" (whip "crackers").
> 
> While the overall number of these free Black slavers was relatively small they did exist and they undoubtedly contributed to the contemporary Black census.  So without having some means of documented verification no contemporary Black can say with certainty that he or she descended from slaves.




I agree fully with what you said there.  It's the unfounded "as likely to descend from them" that I disagree with and asked for proof to support that claim.  Otherwise it seems like racist misinformation.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



True, but also consider that African slavery went on for thousands of years. Makes it kinda hard to say there weren't hundreds of thousands involved, who then had offspring that had offspring. 

Kinda tough to say anyone's heritage is pure as the driven snow


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Slash said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > I think what he's saying is in addition to the African tribesmen who captured and sold other Black Africans into slavery there were many other Blacks involved in the latter transactions.  For example, free Black Africans were the crewmen on all of the Arab slave-trader ships.  Free Blacks served as "handlers" in slave auction houses and some of them eventually became dealers, runaway slave "chasers" and worker "drivers" on the larger plantations -- many of whom were more cruel than were the White "drivers" (whip "crackers").
> ...



Only if you have a bias. I have none. The fact is, proving that anybody of African heritage is clean from the stain of slave trading is statistically impossible since it went on for over 4000 years.


----------



## Slash (Aug 17, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> True, but also consider that African slavery went on for thousands of years. Makes it kinda hard to say there weren't hundreds of thousands involved, who then had offspring that had offspring.
> 
> Kinda tough to say anyone's heritage is pure as the driven snow




Nice,  Now you are making up facts.   Isn't that EXACTLY what you said racism was?   

When it's "Kinda hard to say" but you try and pass that off as proof?


----------



## Slash (Aug 17, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Only if you have a bias. I have none. The fact is, proving that anybody of African heritage is clean from the stain of slave trading is statistically impossible since it went on for over 4000 years.




And back to the question pages ago, what is your point with this anyways?


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Decus said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slash said:
> ...



You realize I stated what you have in caps, and was acussed of it being racist. 

NOW THATS FUNNY!


----------



## Slash (Aug 17, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Only if you have a bias. I have none. The fact is, proving that anybody of African heritage is clean from the stain of slave trading is statistically impossible since it went on for over 4000 years.




Nice.   Again, do you have a number to support your claim though of half or more?


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Slash said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Only if you have a bias. I have none. The fact is, proving that anybody of African heritage is clean from the stain of slave trading is statistically impossible since it went on for over 4000 years.
> ...



Dude, I stated a fact to add perspective. You got a hard on and blathered here and there about it. 

Answer your own question, what's your point?


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Slash said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Only if you have a bias. I have none. The fact is, proving that anybody of African heritage is clean from the stain of slave trading is statistically impossible since it went on for over 4000 years.
> ...



Yes, and thanks for asking. More than one, less than all.


----------



## Slash (Aug 17, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> You realize I stated what you have in caps, and was acussed of it being racist.
> 
> NOW THATS FUNNY!



No.. You were deemed racist by your own definition of misrepresenting facts.  Again.  If it's a fact, show the evidence of half.  NOBODY is arguing that some were.   I'm just wondering where you got the information for your claim for half.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Slash said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > You realize I stated what you have in caps, and was acussed of it being racist.
> ...



You realize people breed. And they rarely breed within there own families. That's spreads DNA over a wide population through time. Over 4000 years ? It spreads bigly. 

Run the numbers yourself junior. 

I gave you a homework assignment. Now get to it.


----------



## Slash (Aug 17, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Dude, I stated a fact to add perspective. You got a hard on and blathered here and there about it.
> 
> Answer your own question, what's your point?




I didn't bring up that half of all slaves are descendants of slave traders.   I just asked you to back up your assertion.    My question was simply what are you asserting with that statement, and what proof do you have of the number you claim.   That's it.


----------



## Slash (Aug 17, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> You realize people breed. And they rarely breed within there own families. That's spreads DNA over a wide population through time. Over 4000 years ? It spreads bigly.
> 
> Run the numbers yourself junior.
> 
> I gave you a homework assignment. Now get to it.




No, you failed to give your answer.   People Breed yes.   Did they interbreed with the slaver groups?   Were those slaver groups large enough to cause interbreding in half or more of Africans?  Were those slaver groups from tribes that died out?  

Again this is your theory.   Lets see the work.   


Also, what's the reasoning for your post about this?   If it's just to say "blacks sold slaves" and troll that's a pretty pointless post.  What's the meaning of your fact as it pertains to this topic?


----------



## Decus (Aug 17, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Only three possibilities as I see it: some people are willfully ignorant, intentionally deceitful or simply stupid. Stupid is increasingly the most likely answer.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...


Hope you are speaking for yourself because you damn sure aren't speaking for me.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Slash said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, I stated a fact to add perspective. You got a hard on and blathered here and there about it.
> ...



Math is the proof. Try doing some. It might blow your mind


----------



## Slash (Aug 17, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Math is the proof. Try doing some. It might blow your mind




Did the math.  Didn't get close to 50%. You were wrong and lied.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Slash said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > You realize people breed. And they rarely breed within there own families. That's spreads DNA over a wide population through time. Over 4000 years ? It spreads bigly.
> ...



God, you are helpless

Do this take a tribe of 200 who fought a battle, took slaves and sold them. They now have dirty blood lines.

Figure each has three children by the time they're 25. And so on and so on.

In 375 years the math works out to nearly a billion people with dirty bloodlines.

Now that's simplistic.  There are obvious population statistics that would come in to play radically reducing that number, but we are also covering less than 10% of the time needed but only 1 tribe out of many.

It would be nearly impossible to argue any African had clean bloodlines when it comes to the slave trade.

There ya go, now go outside and get some sun  ......


Son.


----------



## Slash (Aug 17, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> God, you are helpless
> 
> Do this take a tribe of 200 who fought a battle, took slaves and sold them. They now have dirty blood lines.
> 
> ...




What tribe are you talking about there?   30%   is what I got.  Well below your half mark.  Sorry honey.  

And what was your point on this?  Some racist "look in Africa they ran slaves, stop looking at the USA even though the topic is the USA" BS?   Yeah thought so.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Slash said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > God, you are helpless
> ...



Sure, of course, your an idiot.

So ya got that goin for ya.

Oh, you're stupid as well, then again, you appear to be proud of both facts!


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Slash said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > God, you are helpless
> ...



You do understand that it was African Blacks that supplied the slaves, right?

Oh, I forgot, you're an idiot.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...


So, that almost sounded sincere. Do you  apologize for the assassination of Archduke Ferdinand, or the sinking of the Lusitania, as well? Please, you apology is as meaningless it is sycophantic pandering. I am sure you are sincere.  What difference does it make?


----------



## LOIE (Aug 17, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Great article in HUFF Post - Did we sell each other into slavery:Misconception


Pop23 said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Here's an article by Dwayne Wong that I think is excellent.

There are many misconceptions about African history and nowhere is this more true than the topic of the slave trade. Very often I see comments by people who argue that Africans sold each other into slavery. There is some element of truth to this, but to speak of the slave trade solely as Africans selling each other t is a gross oversimplification of what was a complex historical event. This also seems to be an attempt to shift the burden of the slave trade on the victims of that very trade. In _How Europe Underdeveloped Africa_, Walter Rodney mentions how the white author of a book on the slave trade admitted that he was encouraged by other scholars to blame the slave trade solely on the Africans. This narrative helps to lessen European guilt by making Africans seem just as or even more guilty of being involved in the slave trade. This piece is not an attempt to ignore the African role in the slave trade or to absolve those that were involved, but to to provide a more complete picture of the African involvement in slave trade.

In the first place, the Portuguese initiated what eventually became the Trans-Atlantic slave trade mainly through slave raids along the coasts of Africa. The first of these raids came in 1444 and was led by Lançarote de Freitas. The problem with raiding for slaves was that it was extremely dangerous. For instance, the slave trader Nuno Tristão was killed during an ambush. Slave raiding proved to be an extremely dangerous way to obtain slaves, but buying slaves was much safer and took less effort on the part of the Europeans. Therefore, the first phase of the slave trade began not with a trade, but with a series of raids. This point is especially important because although the slave trade was on some levels based on a partnership between European buyers and African traders, the slave trade did not begin as such.

Moreover, the partnership between the traders and buyers was an uneasy one. The European slave traders often betrayed those who supplied them with slaves. A famous case of this was the African slave trader Daaga who was tricked and captured by slave traders. He was taken to Trinidad where he would eventually lead a mutiny. Another example is given by Anne Bailey in her book _African Voices in the Atlantic Slave Trade_. She mentions the story of Chief Ndorkutsu who had been providing captives to the European traders. Eventually some of the Ndorkutsu’s own relatives were tricked into boarding a slave ship and then taken as slaves to Cuba. In some cases, such as that of Madam Tinubu in Nigeria and Afonso of the Kongo Kingdom, those Africans that initially gave African captives to the Europeans came to resist the slave trade. Tinubu had a change of heart when she realized how inhumanely the slaves were treated. Afonso was almost assassinated by the Portuguese after he demanded an end to the slave trade in his kingdom.

Typically wars in West Africa were relatively short affairs that left a small number of causalities. The introduction of European weapons made these wars more drawn out and destructive affairs. Moreover, the only way Africans could acquire these firearms was through the trade of slaves. A king of Dahomey once requested that Europeans establish a firearms factory in his nation, but this request went ignored. Firearms became necessary for African nations to defend themselves both from African rivals as well as from European intrusion, but the only way to acquire these weapons was through the slave trade. This situation only benefited the competing European powers that were able to play Africans against each other.

Some Africans did play a role in the slave trade and the trade could not have been as large as it was without cooperation from Africans. With that being said, I think many people who have not properly studied the slave trade have a tendency to overstate how involved Africans were in a misguided attempt to shift the blame of the slave trade on Africans.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 17, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> ...


Years ago "something told me" to go visit an elderly member of my church. I ignored that little voice in my head, did not go, and that night he passed away.

Now when I get that little voice in my head, like I did when I wrote this letter, I listen and act. As far as what good it does - that's not up to me. It's like tossing a rock into the water and waiting for the ripples. You never know.  I gave a copy of this letter to a young man on the subway and he said, "Thanks a lot for that." Another lady I gave it to hugged me and said "That was very moving. Thank you."

I believe I am God's instrument in the world. He uses me however He wills.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 17, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> ...


Correct. This incident was not my fault. But I have come to believe that "White silence is violence," and we have been silent while people have been discriminated against, segregated, demonized, and denied basic rights in this country. As long as it didn't directly affect us, we had nothing to say. I honestly believe it's time for that to change.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 17, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The apology itself is a dividing force.
> It reinforces the victimization of blacks, and it reinforces the lack of self criticism that the black race so desperately needs. As long as you can blame someone else for your behavior - you are never going to change and the black race will forever be plagued by a self defeating culture.
> 
> These backwoods KKK white trash are such a small percentage of whites that it is nothing but stupidity to consider their opinions as representation of anyone but the handful of idiots they are.


I do not see it as a dividing force. I am truly sorry that there are people in this country who hate and are so willing to put that hatred on public display.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 17, 2017)

eightyeight said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> ...


Common misconception I just read about in My Life After Hate by Arno Michaels. Your very use of the n word and race traitor, puts you in the category of those he describes as brain washed by the hateful rhetoric of white supremacists.


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I am a white woman who has been married to a black man for 37 years.



Are you in the KKK?  Why are you apologizing?  Has your black husband ever apologized for all the crime and welfare sucking blacks do? 

The KKK is a tiny minority of whites, and is hated by most whites.  Black parasites are the majority of blacks.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 17, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > I am a white woman who has been married to a black man for 37 years.
> ...


Easy to see you have entrenched stereotypes about blacks. I totally disagree that the majority of blacks are parasites. I am certainly not in the KKK, and my husband understands the underlying causes of crime and the need for welfare better than most, having lived his entire life in the inner city and seen the changes that have taken place over the years. Changes caused by disinvestment, removal of jobs, educational and recreational facilities and housing discrimination. Things done TO black folks, not BY them. 

My apology comes from a place in my heart that cries over the fact that even in 2017 there is so much hatred in America. I read that one young black man said, "Why did they bring us here and then hate us?"

 Good question, I think.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...




Well you moved me.  I suddenly feel the need to apologize to someone for sharing the world will a nincompoop like yourself.

It is not enough to apologize.  You must sell your children to the nearest black man.  You must undress and walk through the black neighborhoods in the nude.  You have to sacrifice or what good is an apology.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


I don't hate anyone due to their skin color. I think a lot of problems stem from too many blacks bringing up the history of slavery, Jim Crow, etc. Discussing it is one thing,  but to become angry and attack whites on these forums because of it is uncalled for. Yes, racism is still alive, probably always will be. It is a shame. Whites are not the only ones who are racist, contrary to what many blacks think. Time has long passed since anyone should be blaming white people for the horrible injustice that were directed at black people. You can't change the idiots today who still feel blacks are inferior due to their skin color. You can't change the idiots who feel whites are all bad, racist, privileged, etc.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...





FUCK THAT SHIT.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 17, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Nincompoop, now there's a word I haven't heard for a while. It's the only word of your response that I actually understood. The rest makes no sense to me.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2017)

Toro said:


> As a moderate white guy that abhors racists, has hired many black people and minorities, and has lectured at an HBU, let me say that I do not apologize for the racist lowlifes in Charlottesville.  I, and the rest of civil, non-slime white Americans, have nothing to do with these scum.
> 
> Apologizing for things I and we haven't done is pointless *and implies guilt by association*.  Instead, rather than empty apologies, the best thing for civil, non-slime white Americans to do is to hold a light up to these losers and denounce them for who they are.




Bolding added.


And that's the fucking point. 


Filthy race baiting liberal scum. (the op, to be clear)


----------



## LOIE (Aug 17, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...


Perhaps some injustices are in the past. I have a friend who is a data scientist, who just shared results of his extensive research on funding for public education in PA. Philadelphia schools receive $2,000 less per student than the Funding Formula states they are entitled to. Schools in predominantly white suburbs and cities get $2-3,000 more than the Funding Formula says they are supposed to get. Laws written in the books to prevent current day discrimination, are often not adhered to. There is no oversight or accountability in many instances like this one. 

Because there are no "whites only" signs any more, does not mean that unseen, and often unchallenged, institutional racism is over.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...




Money is not the problem for black students. Lack of parental involvement is.


THis has been know for generations, but it is taboo to discuss it.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 17, 2017)

Correll said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > As a moderate white guy that abhors racists, has hired many black people and minorities, and has lectured at an HBU, let me say that I do not apologize for the racist lowlifes in Charlottesville.  I, and the rest of civil, non-slime white Americans, have nothing to do with these scum.
> ...


I felt and said what was in my heart to say. You can call me whatever name you like. I'm reading a book called White Rage that talks about years and years of policies written with the intent on blocking black advancement. She also writes about how phrases like the one you just used were started by politicians to further divide us from one another. I see no problem with apologizing that such hatred and oppression persist even today.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 17, 2017)

Correll said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> ...


Lovely choice of words!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 17, 2017)

[Q
Kansas City spent as much as $11,700 per pupil—more money per pupil, on a cost of living adjusted basis, than any other of the 280 largest districts in the country. The money bought higher teachers’ salaries, 15 new schools, and such amenities as an Olympic-sized swimming pool with an underwater viewing room, television and animation studios, a robotics lab, a 25-acre wildlife sanctuary, a zoo, a model United Nations with simultaneous translation capability, and field trips to Mexico and Senegal. The student-teacher ratio was 12 or 13 to 1, the lowest of any major school district in the country.

The results were dismal. Test scores did not rise; the black-white gap did not diminish; and there was less, not greater, integration.
UOTE="Delores Paulk, post: 17958700, member: 63326"]





MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...


Perhaps some injustices are in the past. I have a friend who is a data scientist, who just shared results of his extensive research on funding for public education in PA. Philadelphia schools receive $2,000 less per student than the Funding Formula states they are entitled to. Schools in predominantly white suburbs and cities get $2-3,000 more than the Funding Formula says they are supposed to get. Laws written in the books to prevent current day discrimination, are often not adhered to. There is no oversight or accountability in many instances like this one.

Because there are no "whites only" signs any more, does not mean that unseen, and often unchallenged, institutional racism is over.[/QUOTE]
 The most expensive failure in US educational history was when Kansas tried to educate the black students.

America's Most Costly Educational Failure
Money and School Performance: Lessons from the Kansas City Desegregation Experiment


> Kansas City spent as much as $11,700 per pupil—more money per pupil, on a cost of living adjusted basis, than any other of the 280 largest districts in the country. The money bought higher teachers’ salaries, 15 new schools, and such amenities as an Olympic-sized swimming pool with an underwater viewing room, television and animation studios, a robotics lab, a 25-acre wildlife sanctuary, a zoo, a model United Nations with simultaneous translation capability, and field trips to Mexico and Senegal. The student-teacher ratio was 12 or 13 to 1, the lowest of any major school district in the country.
> 
> The results were dismal. Test scores did not rise; the black-white gap did not diminish; and there was less, not greater, integration.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...





You are telling everyone that will listen to you, that the majority of the largest single ethnic group, ie whites, are racist haters out to get them.


This scare mongers those you target, and

great pisses off those you falsely smear.


YOu are the ones tearing this nation apart.


Also, to be clear, you don't get to apologize for me, not a single fucking bit.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 17, 2017)

Correll said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Known to whom?  In inner city schools I've been in and worked in there was always an active PTA. But when there's no money for gym class, no money for art class, no money for class trips, whose fault is that? The funders.

Parents I knew spent inordinate amounts of time doing bake sales so the teachers could get more supplies. So easy to blame victims and not a racist system.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 17, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> [Q
> Kansas City spent as much as $11,700 per pupil—more money per pupil, on a cost of living adjusted basis, than any other of the 280 largest districts in the country. The money bought higher teachers’ salaries, 15 new schools, and such amenities as an Olympic-sized swimming pool with an underwater viewing room, television and animation studios, a robotics lab, a 25-acre wildlife sanctuary, a zoo, a model United Nations with simultaneous translation capability, and field trips to Mexico and Senegal. The student-teacher ratio was 12 or 13 to 1, the lowest of any major school district in the country.
> 
> The results were dismal. Test scores did not rise; the black-white gap did not diminish; and there was less, not greater, integration.
> ...


 The most expensive failure in US educational history was when Kansas tried to educate the black students.

America's Most Costly Educational Failure
Money and School Performance: Lessons from the Kansas City Desegregation Experiment


> Kansas City spent as much as $11,700 per pupil—more money per pupil, on a cost of living adjusted basis, than any other of the 280 largest districts in the country. The money bought higher teachers’ salaries, 15 new schools, and such amenities as an Olympic-sized swimming pool with an underwater viewing room, television and animation studios, a robotics lab, a 25-acre wildlife sanctuary, a zoo, a model United Nations with simultaneous translation capability, and field trips to Mexico and Senegal. The student-teacher ratio was 12 or 13 to 1, the lowest of any major school district in the country.
> 
> The results were dismal. Test scores did not rise; the black-white gap did not diminish; and there was less, not greater, integration.


[/QUOTE]
A student asked me once after having to take yet another standardized test in school - If I don't do well on the test, how do they know if it was me who didn't learn or the teacher who didn't teach?

Sometimes low expectations and lack of encouragement produce low achievement, not necessarily the inability of the student to learn. I've seen classrooms where a long time teacher passed out papers for the kids to work on and sat at her desk reading the entire class period. I've seen teachers call on white kids in the class and exclude black kids. I've heard them berate black kids and praise white kids. I believe in the school to prison pipeline.

On experiment hardly proves the case for an entire nation of schools. One can point to private schools started by blacks for blacks and because the kids are correctly taught their history, encouraged and loved, not tolerated, they do extremely well.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Is it really a racial issue when schools in poor neighborhoods don't receive more funding? What about all the poor white kids who live in poor neighborhoods?


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slash said:
> ...



Ok, so after that, it was solidified that the trading of slaves involved Blacks selling Blacks. 

"....... and the trade could not have been as large without the cooperation of Africans."

Where exactly did I mislead in any fact I presented?


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 17, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Is it really a racial issue when schools in poor neighborhoods don't receive more funding? What about all the poor white kids who live in poor neighborhoods?



Black schools in America are among the most highly funded schools in the country, often receiving three times the funding per student as white rural schools.   Black kids in Washington DC get nearly $30,000 per student per year.   That's a lot of money for people who'll never really be productive, but will live in welfare, fill race quotas for companies, and steal anything they can get their hands on.

Racist f**king ignoramuses thinking inner-city schools get less money...


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 17, 2017)

Correll said:


> Money is not the problem for black students. Lack of parental involvement is.
> 
> 
> THis has been know for generations, but it is taboo to discuss it.



What do you mean lack of parental involvement?  Black kids are more likely than white kids to have a full-time mom at home.  

You know what we've really known for generations, but is too taboo to discuss...


----------



## bgrouse (Aug 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...


It's so bad that they're drowning to get out of their negro-run countries to live in a "racist" white nation.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...



Go away


----------



## LOIE (Aug 17, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The issue is that the state legislators voted on a fair funding formula and they themselves are not adhering to it.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 17, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Is it really a racial issue when schools in poor neighborhoods don't receive more funding? What about all the poor white kids who live in poor neighborhoods?
> ...


That thought process is the problem. It is assumed that these kids can not learn and the system pretty much guarantees that they will not be given the chance others are given.

This man you call ignoramus is a data scientist. Unlike some other folks, scientists don't get to make stuff up. 

And unlike some other folks, some of us know how unfair it is to stereotype an entire group of people.


----------



## bgrouse (Aug 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Could you show us what man you're talking about and his statistics?


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Perhaps some injustices are in the past. I have a friend who is a data scientist, who just shared results of his extensive research on funding for public education in PA. Philadelphia schools receive $2,000 less per student than the Funding Formula states they are entitled to. Schools in predominantly white suburbs and cities get $2-3,000 more than the Funding Formula says they are supposed to get. Laws written in the books to prevent current day discrimination, are often not adhered to. There is no oversight or accountability in many instances like this one.
> 
> Because there are no "whites only" signs any more, does not mean that unseen, and often unchallenged, institutional racism is over.



The only injustice is to whites.  Whites have always subsidized black education, all the way back.

Philly schools get more money per student than most of the distinct in the state (although, Philly schools aren't as well funded as many predominately black urban districts in other states). It's not valid to compare Philly spending to the suburbs, which have lots of rich people (who commute to Philly for work) and few children (because they're busy earning money rather than birthing new parasites).  The state gives a lot of money to Philly, while the suburbs are mostly locally funded.  (Also, I'm sure a Judge would happy to settle fund funding non-compliance, if it really exists.)

Why don't you get off your racist high horse and cry a tear for rural white school districts across the country that get half the per student funding of the Philly schools.


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I totally disagree that the majority of blacks are parasites.



Most blacks vote for Democrats to vote for a living.  



> I am certainly not in the KKK, and my husband understands the underlying causes of crime and the need for welfare better than most, having lived his entire life in the inner city and seen the changes that have taken place over the years. Changes caused by disinvestment, removal of jobs, educational and recreational facilities and housing discrimination. Things done TO black folks, not BY them.



Right after you deny blacks are parasites, you talk about blacks like they are parasites.   You're saying White people stopped investing, stopped creating jobs, stopped funding education and recreation facilities, and therefor the problems with the inner-city is white people's fault.  But, those inner-city students get more funding that most of the white students in the state.  Black crime and assaults on quality of life drives away jobs and investment, rather than whites deciding to pull support out of racism.



> My apology comes from a place in my heart that cries over the fact that even in 2017 there is so much hatred in America. I read that one young black man said, "Why did they bring us here and then hate us?



If libtards weren't trying to purge the South of its heritage, and the Lee statue, the alt-right wouldn't have had a big protest.  If the counter-protesting libtards didn't come intending to use force to violate the rights of the alt-right protesters, there wouldn't have been any violence.  Statues don't oppress and KKK protests are best ignored.  There's always going to be "hatred" as long as the Democrat party keeping trying to divide America by race, for its own political gain.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2017)

I think Delores is a huge enabler in assisting the blacks she is around FEEL like they are owed. She feeds them what they need to hear, then wails when they do exactly as they have always done. 

Many have pulled themselves OUT of the ghetto and made something of themselves, yet they are called Uncle Toms for daring to do that instead of finding a mouthpiece like Delores to speak in their behalf as she woes over their plight.

People moved OUT because the neighborhoods got torn up or were swamped with druggies,hos and gangbangers. Why live in such an environement when you can escape? Black and white alike!

So save this hand wringing and trying to lay a guilt trip because you chose to marry a black guy and now feel it is your duty to woe for them and with them.


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> That thought process is the problem. It is assumed that these kids can not learn and the system pretty much guarantees that they will not be given the chance others are given.



Black schools don't lack money.  They already generally get more funding than most white schools.  And, massive funding of black schools has been tried a number of times, yet black students perform just as poorly as before.  Someone brought up Philly.   Public Charter schools in Philly get relatively little money yet the black students in them do as well as the blacks in much better funded non-charter public schools.  If it's not the money, feel free to discuss what the problem really is... but, hint, whites aren't oppressing blacks, nor failing to offer enough financial assistance.



> This man you call ignoramus is a data scientist. Unlike some other folks, scientists don't get to make stuff up.



I wasn't calling the data scientist an ignoramus, but I was indirectly calling another poster that.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 18, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Here...this will make him feel better.....


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...





Far better than your words, which seek to tear this nation apart.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> [Q
> Kansas City spent as much as $11,700 per pupil—more money per pupil, on a cost of living adjusted basis, than any other of the 280 largest districts in the country. The money bought higher teachers’ salaries, 15 new schools, and such amenities as an Olympic-sized swimming pool with an underwater viewing room, television and animation studios, a robotics lab, a 25-acre wildlife sanctuary, a zoo, a model United Nations with simultaneous translation capability, and field trips to Mexico and Senegal. The student-teacher ratio was 12 or 13 to 1, the lowest of any major school district in the country.
> 
> The results were dismal. Test scores did not rise; the black-white gap did not diminish; and there was less, not greater, integration.
> ...


 The most expensive failure in US educational history was when Kansas tried to educate the black students.

America's Most Costly Educational Failure
Money and School Performance: Lessons from the Kansas City Desegregation Experiment


> Kansas City spent as much as $11,700 per pupil—more money per pupil, on a cost of living adjusted basis, than any other of the 280 largest districts in the country. The money bought higher teachers’ salaries, 15 new schools, and such amenities as an Olympic-sized swimming pool with an underwater viewing room, television and animation studios, a robotics lab, a 25-acre wildlife sanctuary, a zoo, a model United Nations with simultaneous translation capability, and field trips to Mexico and Senegal. The student-teacher ratio was 12 or 13 to 1, the lowest of any major school district in the country.
> 
> The results were dismal. Test scores did not rise; the black-white gap did not diminish; and there was less, not greater, integration.


[/QUOTE]



Thanks.


Lefties just keep ignoring this.


We've known the problem wasn't money since the 60s, with the Moynihan Report.


But the lefties keep pushing the lie that white racism is the problem.


----------



## Votto (Aug 18, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...



I don't apologize due to my race because that is just insane.

In fact, we all did a genetic test we would see that we are all a mixture of a great many races.

No, the only way to avoid similar occurrences is to stop focusing on race and realize we are not different based on the perceived color of our skin.

Unknowingly, you are fueling future attacks by either side


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...





What percentage of parents were in the PTA? 


Mmm, this is interesting. From 2001, though, nothing has changed, I'm sure other then trends continuing.


The Plight of the PTA


On a Saturday last February, Ginny Markell, the president of the National PTA gathered with a dozen other leaders of the organization in a Holiday Inn in Southgate, Mich. They had traveled to the Detroit suburb to pledge, as part of a new “urban initiative,” to help get parents more involved in Detroit’s public schools, where the dropout rate is pushing 40 percent and where membership in local PTA’s has plunged to 1,200 from 60,000 in the early 1970’s in the wake of white flight and intensifying poverty.





The National Congress of Parents and Teachers, as the National PTA is formally known, is the umbrella organization of the nation’s 26,000 local PTA chapters. It had invited dozens of Detroit civic and educational leaders to Southgate. But the majority of them did not show up—not the city’s school board members, not representatives of the powerful Detroit Federation of Teachers, representatives of the Detroit N.A.A.C.P., or of the city’s Latino family services agency. Detroit’s schools chief at the time, David Adamany, had a scheduling conflict. So Ms. Markell and the other leaders made their pitch for a greater parental presence in Detroit’s schools mostly to themselves....






The hapless event was a measure of how tough things have become for the nation’s largest and most influential parents’ organization. Membership in the local parent groups that have long been as much a part of the American cultural landscape as Little League baseball and Fourth of July parades has plunged not only in Detroit but nationwide—to 6.6 million today from a peak of 12 million in 1966. At the same time student enrollment has risen to 52 million from 31 million. The surge of women into the workplace and a sharp rise of single-parent families have been big factors in the decline. ...




Demographics have been particularly hard on the PTA. Only 20 percent of American students live in two-parent households with a single wage earner today, down from over 50 percent during the group’s heyday in the 1960’s. That means it is a lot harder for parents to make time for their children’s schools. The Department of Education reports that 28 percent of parents do not attend a single parent-teacher conference during the school year and that 61 percent never volunteer in schools.




Jeez, looks like single parent families, as I said, and also, TWO income families really impact parental involvement.


You can spend the next thousand years launching witch hunts against "white racists" hiding in the system somewhere, and never touch the real causes.


Because attacking whites serves your political agenda, and actually addressing the problems would have a POLITICAL COST.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...


A student asked me once after having to take yet another standardized test in school - If I don't do well on the test, how do they know if it was me who didn't learn or the teacher who didn't teach?

Sometimes low expectations and lack of encouragement produce low achievement, not necessarily the inability of the student to learn. I've seen classrooms where a long time teacher passed out papers for the kids to work on and sat at her desk reading the entire class period. I've seen teachers call on white kids in the class and exclude black kids. I've heard them berate black kids and praise white kids. I believe in the school to prison pipeline.

On experiment hardly proves the case for an entire nation of schools. One can point to private schools started by blacks for blacks and because the kids are correctly taught their history, encouraged and loved, not tolerated, they do extremely well.[/QUOTE]


I know teachers. Some of them long term friends from college, one a mom of one of my daughter's friends, one in my wife's family...


They are all but one, good liberal democrats. 


Last time I saw the two from college I asked them about urban schools and the idea that  teachers there are racist and are the problem for minority kids.


There opinion was that the teachers that work in such schools are motivated to make a difference.


It was quite amusing. Trump was running for office and I could tell that the one wanted to bitch at me, but I steered the conversation to how much I defend teachers online against the myth that they are raving racists who are the problem.


It was fun, for me.


And it should have been educational for the teachers, but their indoctrination is too strong.

They remain loyal to a movement that assumes they are racist because they are white.


(the one is Indian, but...)


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...




It's easy to claim that the answer is more money, rather than people changing their behavior.

YOu just have to make sure not to think about the facts that it is known that more money is not the answer, and thus by lying about that, you are partially responsible for all the suffering and death caused by the poverty and  dysfunction  you are actively supporting.


----------



## Paul Essien (Aug 18, 2017)

You know with this business in Charlottesville, I'm just sitting back with my popcorn and letting the *Normal Racist White People* fight the *Extremely Racist White People*.

Let them duke it out.

If they really don’t like Racism, let them eradicate it.

It's white people put their skin color above GOD’S Kingdom & in return GOD is going to destroy the US by giving white people everything they ask for.

Hot of the press - Nazi Christopher Cantrell, who was real gangster on TV bragging about their terror attack is now crying about an arrest warrant


What you crying for ? You're a bad ass ain't ya ? He was talking all that good shit on VICE. Now he wanna cry like the bitch he is. This is the same man who said he was “ready for violence” This is same man who said all n.iggers and Jews must die..

And then A Jew and brother cop was beating on his door next day with an arrest warrant.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> You know with this business in Charlottesville, I'm just sitting back with my popcorn and letting the *Normal Racist White People* fight the *Extremely Racist White People*.
> 
> Let them duke it out.
> 
> ...




If these assholes get what they want, Paul, you won't be laughing for long.


----------



## Paul Essien (Aug 18, 2017)

Correll said:


> If these assholes get what they want, Paul, you won't be laughing for long.


Is that supposed to scare me ?

Tell me - What are white supremacists gonna do to black people that they have not done already ?


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > If these assholes get what they want, Paul, you won't be laughing for long.
> ...




Those aren't white supremacists Paul, that's antifa.


The were masks because they go in planning to use violence to achieve political ends.


The local cops were pulled back so they can launch their attack.


The cops were ordered to stand down by local liberal politicians.


This sounding like a good thing to you?


----------



## Paul Essien (Aug 18, 2017)

Correll said:


> Those aren't white supremacists Paul, that's antifa.
> 
> 
> The were masks because they go in planning to use violence to achieve political ends.
> ...


What you telling me for ?

As the Nazis were taking over Germany, groups like the “Antifaschistische Komittees” and “Antifaschistische Aktionen” rose in opposition. If you took eighth-grade history, you know they failed. But the groups didn’t die out. Instead, these “antifa” organizations started hunting down Nazis, because ... well ... _they were motherfucking Nazis._

Basically, they believe (and rightly so) that there is nothing worse than fascism. They saw what happened in Germany, and they have pledged to do anything to stop it before it gets going—even if that means violence.

*If you come at people with hate, don't expect them to come at you with peace.*

Don't start crying like a bitch. When people punch back.

And these Alt Right need to remember there are also many, many thousands of blacks and Latinos in the military as well.

A lot of them are officers. All trained, armed and ready. Not mention the white officers and soldiers, a high percentage of them will have had family who fought in the Second World War–AGAINST Nazism and fascism?

If the draft dodger Donald Trump and the like imagine the military will fall into line with his thinking he will have badly miscalculated.

If you whites want to kill yourselves with as I said at the start with *Normal Racist White People (*antifa*)* fight the *Extremely Racist White People (Alt-Right Neo Nazi)* then go ahead. Be my guest. Slaughter yourselves as you fight to see who hates more.

This needs to be a sitcom.


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 18, 2017)

Correll said:


> The most expensive failure in US educational history was when Kansas tried to educate the black students.
> 
> America's Most Costly Educational Failure
> Money and School Performance: Lessons from the Kansas City Desegregation Experiment



Washington DC is the most expensive failure in US history to educate black kids.  The Kansas City thing was a huge failure at the time, but that was a long time ago.  Anyway, people who say black schools don't get enough money are truly f**king ignorant.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Those aren't white supremacists Paul, that's antifa.
> ...





I'm telling you, as I said above, because the antifa, if they get their way, you will not like the results.



THey are worse than the fascists, because. A. they are just as bad, and B. there are far more of them, and C. they have support from the "mainstream left", thus they are not an insignificant fringe like the fascists.


A lot of those libs you vote for, support these want a be Stalin s.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 18, 2017)

Correll said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It would likely please an alt right, white nationalist loon like you if people of color demonstrated some form of perverse gratitude to slave owning white supremacist "Founding Fathers"

But,  I do agree with "no guilt" because it accomplishes nothing.

And to be fair and consistent, no FUCKING gratitude" either.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...




The primary birthright of those "people of color", is their citizens ship in this nation, the nation created by those Founding Fathers.



Respect shown to those who have done you great good, is a sign of emotional maturity, and clear thinking.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 18, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are not the judge of anyones emotional maturity except your own and if you are responsible for amy children, theirs.

But to your point, I have great respect for the elders in my family that have "done me great good ".


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





So, you agree that respect for those that have "done you great good" is called for.


Thus, if you, or I, observe people who don't show disrespect when it is called for, we of course will judge them.


It is healthy social behavior.


----------



## monkrules (Aug 18, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...


These phony white apologists make me want to puke.

Blacks have every opportunity to improve their lives, but throwing ever more free money at them is not the answer. There is a cultural problem within their community that only they can change. 

Then they have to do things the hard way, just like everyone else who has ever achieved anything in life. No one owes us a living. Deal with it.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 18, 2017)

eightyeight said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> ...


I find it interesting the choice of words I'm seeing in response to my original post. If you are white, my letter was not written to you at all, so why do you feel the need to respond?

Do you feel a need to judge me and my motivation?

Do you feel a need to call me names and tell me what to do?

Do you feel a need to throw me into a particular political category?

And when you do all of these things, does it somehow make you feel better?


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 18, 2017)

monkrules said:


> Blacks have every opportunity to improve their lives, but throwing ever more free money at them is not the answer. There is a cultural problem within their community that only they can change.



Libtards want to throw money at blacks because in all probability, blacks are incapable of improving their own culture.  Whites need to improve their culture for them, but there's no willingness to do that and no libtard has given it a moment's thought of how that could be done.


----------



## monkrules (Aug 18, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks have every opportunity to improve their lives, but throwing ever more free money at them is not the answer. There is a cultural problem within their community that only they can change.
> ...


Blacks don't want any directions or help from whites about how to solve their problems (other than more money, of course). All they ever want is more free stuff. 

So the problems will roll on down the road. Nothing will change. No improvements will be made, and even more money will be wasted, thrown down a dark endless rat hole. The whole thing is a waste of time.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 18, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...


You speak for no one but your self


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What is deserving of "respect" is a matter of opinion.

In your case, you show a tendency to expect others to respect what YOU feel is deserving, but show little or no respect for the differences in the opinion of others, which IS in fact "healthy social behavior".......for an adult.

And that, little man, is an example of being a judgemental,  pompous horses ass.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Depends on the opinions in question, and how they are presented.

I disagree with several libs on this site who can generally disagree with me without being insulting assholes.


Well, A few. 


Most of you can't do that.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nor do you. The OP posted an innocuous apology that ONLY SHE took ownership for. Did not even imply that anyone else should and what did you do?

You posted a nasty "F*** That S***" in response. 

Likely because you're part of the underbelly of this country that was protesting in North Carolina that she was referring to.

So get off of your moralizing high horse about disagreeing in a civil manner, you disingenuois, two faced, prick.


----------



## Correll (Aug 20, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Oh, well, that.

Yeah, the idea that someone is morally responsible for the actions of someone else, is beyond the pale.


Fuck that shit.


----------



## Taz (Aug 20, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...


You didn't do anything, so get up off of your knees and stop making a fool out of yourself.


----------



## Taz (Aug 20, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


So when did YOU apologize for Ferguson?


----------



## Paul Essien (Aug 20, 2017)

Correll said:


> I'm telling you, as I said above, because the antifa, if they get their way, you will not like the results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now answer me this

What are Antifa going to do to black people that has not been done already ?
What are Antifa going to do to black people that the KKK and Alt-Right do not want to do ?

No matter how you feel about the tactics of antifa, if you think there is even remote moral equivalence between people who openly call for the U.S. to be a "white ethno-state" rid of black people and other ppl color, and those who oppose this...there is literally no hope for you. You are incapable of critical thought, historical reflection.

But look if you white people want to slaughter yourselves into oblivion to see find who hates more then be my guest.


----------



## Correll (Aug 20, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I'm telling you, as I said above, because the antifa, if they get their way, you will not like the results.
> ...



Deprive you of the right to have a dissenting opinion.






> What are Antifa going to do to black people that the KKK and AL-Right do not want to do ?




Don't buy the the bullshit that the Alt right is all like teh KKK. 


The KKK and their fellows are like 8 thousand people in a nation of 300 million. 


The Alt Right is much more and completely different.





> No matter how you feel about the tactics of antifa, if you think there is even remote moral equivalence between people who openly call for the U.S. to be a "white ethno-state" rid of black people and other ppl color, and those who oppose this...there is literally no hope for you. You are incapable of critical thought, historical reflection.
> 
> But look if you white people want to slaughter yourselves and find out who hates more then be my guest.




You don't have to go to Marxist to find people that oppose White Supremacists. 

These people are not your friend.









YOu ever try to find a Marxist state that didn't commit genocide or mass murder on it's own people?

hint: don't waste your time.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 20, 2017)

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I do not reside anywhere near  Ferguson, but just to give you some help with the confusion in your pointed little head, I would not be critical of someone who felt it was appropriate to do so. 

The apology of a complete stranger on a public message board means nothing to me.  

Clear?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 20, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Where did the OP state that she was "morally or personally" responsible?

It has been said that sunlight is the worlds best disinfectant. 

Apparently the poster shined some on the guilty conscience of a few small minded chatacters here, didn't she? 

Completely explains some of your rabid, foul responses to her post.

LMAO.


----------



## Correll (Aug 20, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Actually, I was more thinking of the way she wanted to apologize FOR those whom she thinks have not spoken up enough about the "racism" she sees.

A. The vast majority of what she "Sees" is not racism.

b. I know that she means any white person that is not wallowing in white guilt. Not wallowing in white guilt does NOT make me or any other white person responsible for anything.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 20, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



She described what she saw in Charlotte. THAT speaks for itself.

How would YOU know that she is referring to ANY white person not "wallowing" in white guilt? 

Did you intentionally overlook her statement saying:

 "As one individual I apologize"? 

Or are you one of those racially obsessed nuts who views every race including your own as a "collective"? 

Do you know her personally? How do you even know "what she sees"?

Maybe YOUR problem is that YOU are secretly wallowing in unresolved "white guilt" yourself?

Someone once said that "masses of men lead lives of quiet desperation".

Its humorous that someone would get so defensive over a very generic "apology" by a complete stranger....especially when it does not affect them in the least.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 20, 2017)

monkrules said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > monkrules said:
> ...


Very wide generalization and fatalistic viewpoint I do not share.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 20, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> ...


That's true and I think I made that clear. I believe other apologies should be forthcoming, but I did say "as one individual."


----------



## PredFan (Aug 20, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...


----------



## PredFan (Aug 20, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



I have a distant relative who died fighting for the North in the civil war. Where's my apology? Where's my reparations? Where's my apology for being called racist after helping to free the slaves?


----------



## LOIE (Aug 20, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I said that I believe people are deserving of an apology from those who have not spoken up. I did not apologize for them. At the march and rally in Philly, one black woman spoke to the group. She said to the thousands of white folks there, "Thank you for coming and please don't be offended, but WHAT TOOK YOU SO LONG?"

There was a white woman speaking to a large group of white college students. She asked, "Raise your hand if you would like to be treated the way that African Americans are treated in this country."  No one raised their hands and there was total silence. Then she said, "That means, you know how African Americans are treated in this country. Now why on earth haven't you done anything about it?

One student said, "Aren't you being a little hard on us?" She answered that yes she was, but not anywhere near as hard as this country has been on black folks while whites remained largely silent.


----------



## Taz (Aug 20, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


So you backtracked. Good for you.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 20, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> That's true and I think I made that clear. I believe other apologies should be forthcoming, but I did say "as one individual."


What did YOU do to any bitter African living in the USA? Or are you simply apologizing for your skin color?



> In my heart, I can find no other response but to apologize – for *their* hatred, for *their* violence, for *their* total ignorance of who you really are.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 20, 2017)

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



"Backtracked" how? 

If you are capable, explain.


----------



## Taz (Aug 20, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


I'd 'splain it to you, but you've probably smoked a rock by now.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 20, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > That's true and I think I made that clear. I believe other apologies should be forthcoming, but I did say "as one individual."
> ...


Not apologizing for my skin color, which none of us chose. Not apologizing for any particular act I have done. Simply for the fact that so much bigotry still exists here. Maybe if white had spoken up and fought for justice and equality long ago, things would be better now.  If there are bitter Africans here, I believe they are no more bitter than white people would be if we had been victims of institutional racism, discrimination and segregation.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 20, 2017)

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



 No more likely than you being a meth user.

Now, do you want to stop with the idiocy and answer how I "backtracked"?

My guess is that you cannot.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 20, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...


Youre apologizing for a few idiot racists? Why? Are you going to apologize for pedophilia next?  "Apologize"?! What the fuck does that even mean?


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 20, 2017)

Godboy said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> ...


I agree. Why would someone apologize for something they did not do? Just because they are white, does that make them guilty or responsible? WTF is going on with people?


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 20, 2017)

Godboy said:


> Youre apologizing for a few idiot racists? Why? Are you going to apologize for pedophilia next?  "Apologize"?! What the fuck does that even mean?



It means she's going to continue to promote false white guilt to get more handouts and preferences for blacks.


----------



## Paul Essien (Aug 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> You don't have to go to Marxist to find people that oppose White Supremacists.
> 
> These people are not your friend.
> 
> ...


Once you are trying to put words in my mouth. Since when did I say that Antifa are my friend ?

So let me get this straight : The White supremacists are claiming victim-hood. Yet they're the ones who came armed with automatic weapons ?

Almost everything in America already celebrates being white. That’s not to say every white person has a charmed life. You can be born white with the misfortune of having abusive, irresponsible, drug-addicted parents. However white ppl's difficulties in life are not due to social constructs engineered by black people.

But whites have no reason to go out of their way to find white pride. It’s like white people desire everything even the experience of being oppressed. They crave victim-hood but when they get a taste of being a victim they wimp out like a fucking faggot pussy like you. Crying because not everyone goes along with your fuckery.

The entire mythology of white supremacists basically places them as the unwitting victim of a vast racial conspiracy : The Jews secretly running the world, dark-skinned people overtaking their land, walking off with their jobs, etc.

_And this is the so-called master race ?_

So basically their belief system makes them the only people in history so mind-numbingly incompetent that they were conquered and didn’t even notice.

The Alt Right need to remember there are many, many thousands of blacks and Latinos in the military as well. A lot of them are officers. All of them trained, armed and ready.

So if these alt Right guys who like to talk real tough, who like to talk real gangster, if they think this is gonna go down like it did 250 years when white Europeans could conquer the world due them having gunpowder ? They are gonna be badly, badly mistaken.

Because not only are they gonna be going up against the many black officers and Latino who are not gonna fancy the idea of being slaughtered for the sake of white genocide. The Alt-Right are gonna be going up against, white officers and soldiers, a high percentage of them will have had family who fought in the Second World War–AGAINST Nazism and fascism?

So if the draft dodger Trump imagines the military will fall into line with his thinking and bidding - the lunatic may have sadly miscalculated.

After Hitler went down, there was a reckoning — call Nuremberg. After Trump goes down, and it’s just a matter of time, there will be a reckoning, perhaps not as dramatic as Nuremberg, but anyone who facilitated or enabled or supported Trump in any way will be marked forever.


----------



## Taz (Aug 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


You know what you said, 'nuff said.


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...






The idea that WHite America or any white American owes blacks an apology is bullshit, and very divisive harmful bullshit.

Other than for any INDIVIDUAL actions they may have taken.

She was not apologizing for actions she had taken. 

I've talked to her before, I know where she is coming from.


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to go to Marxist to find people that oppose White Supremacists.
> ...





1. You should really NOT conflate the nazi's with the Alt Right. The Nazis and the Media want you to, but that a lie. THe nazis are like 8000 guys in this whole country. THe Alt Right is at least millions.

2. I don't care about White Supremacist ideology or narrative.

3. You idea of America celebrating white, does not reflect my life or experience. No one has every said, YEAA WHITE BUDDY to me or anything like that. No one has ever given me anything for being white. ect ect ect.

I saw a great eddie murphy bit once based on your idea that whites are celebrated, when he went undercover as a Mr White. It was hilarious. It was also complete fiction. Trust me on this one. 

4. A better idea than discussing who would win what, or who would get their asses kicked is, who about we NOT turn our nation into a war zone?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2017)

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Yes. I DO know what I said. You are just too thick headed to understand, which is your problem, not mine.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nazis versus Alt Right? Little or no difference between you people.


A taxonomy of American far-right hate groups


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



In a different way, embarrasingly, I almost agree with you. 

Generally, apologies do not reverse a wrong, and the best payback for a wrong is an individuals own concience.......if they happen to have one. 

There have been a number of (former) bigots like you who have apologized for their past behavior. Strom Thurmond and George Wallace to name just a couple. 

Were their apologies wrong as well?

That aside, you are full of shit. Mainly because you do not know the poster, and your own obtuse thought process is exactly as I said. You look at races as a collective. 

You actually believe that what YOU think should apply to everyone who shares your skin pigmentation.


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...





Your desire to smear good people as Nazi reveals that you are a liar and an asshole.


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





If Strom Thurmond apologized for his personal, individual actions, that is his right to do so.


If he apologized for other people, for shit they did not do, then he was a fucking asshole.


You call me a bigot? I call you full of shit and an asshole.


----------



## Taz (Aug 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Then you know you backtracked.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Awesome. If you of all people thought well of me, that would indeed be scary. That being said, yes you're a bigot as well as a STUPID ASSHOLE who refuses to read.

The originator of this thread stated VERY CLEARLY that she was INDIVIDUALLY apologizing. You just chose to ignore it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2017)

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




You're a liar.


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




The difference is that not only am I not a bigot, I've given you no reason to think I am one either.

By calling me one, you reveal yourself to be an asshole.


The woman mention incidents in her apology that she had nothing to do with personally. 


That's supporting the idea of collective guilt.


----------



## Slash (Aug 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




"As one individual, I do apologize. Right here. Right now."

Sure just screams collective apology doesn't it.  I think his point stands.


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2017)

Slash said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




If she is apologizing for events and actions that are not hers, 


AS I ALREADY SAID,


Then, yes very much so.


Do you have something to say about that? Or would you like to go over something I've already addressed again?


We could do the exact same point again. and again. And you could always pretend to have forgotten that we already discussed it.


FUN!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2017)

Slash said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Correll said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yes you "addressed" it, and it was an epic fail on your part. 

Your head is so far up your ass, you could be your own proctologist.


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




It was an epic fail when I said that by apologizing for actions she did not do that she supports the concept of collective guilt?


Funny you didn't spell out what my epic "Fail" was.


If you really thought my statement was such a fail, repeating it would have really proved it, would it not.


Yet, you just referred to it, quite vaguely and without details.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I did not write the article, dipstick. If you're offended, tough shit.


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



i was replying to YOU about YOUR words, dumbass.

And my point stands.


Your desire to smear good people as Nazi reveals that you are a liar and an asshole.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I dont need to repeat the obvious for your benefit. 

The last time that I checked "Individually" does not mean "collective". Maybe in your world it does.


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...







The woman mention incidents in her apology that she had nothing to do with personally.


That's supporting the idea of collective guilt.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 I didnt write the article, fool. The one who did said it all. 

If you're offended contact the  one who  wrote the article. 

I don't give a shit what you think.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Aug 21, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...




Wife of a convict?


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




YOu typed out these words. Are they not your words?



"
Nazis versus Alt Right? Little or no difference between you people."




If they are, then my point about you wanting to smear good people, and what type of person that makes you, stands.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Her apology was individual, the actions of the jerkoffs who were actually a part of the incidents were at fault. So how does thos affect you?

Answer.  It does not, dumbass.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The article in itself obviously implied the same. Not my problem that you're butthurt.


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




She is apologizing for the actions of others, based on what?

They family? They close friends? They members of same rock band?

Nope. Based on skin color.


Which implies collective guilt based on skin color.


As someone who shares that skin color, I want to be on record as rejecting the concept that I have anything to do with any such actions, and that I own no one an apology for them.


Or, as I put it before,

FUCK THAT SHIT.


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




The article implied it. YOu typed the words. Are you claiming now that it was just some type of quote from the article?


If so, you should have used quotation marks.


If not, then my point stands.


Your desire to smear good people as Nazi reveals that you are a liar and an asshole.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




"The idea that WHite America or any white American owes blacks an apology is bullshit, and very divisive harmful bullshit."


Your words above. Does this include KKK and Nazis? Their existence
"


Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



"The idea that WHite America or any white American owes blacks an apology is bullshit, and very divisive harmful bullshit."

You want a quote? Above is one of yours. Does this include nazis and KKK members?

That being said, I will repeat, If you're offended by what I stated too fucking bad. 

Its a public message board, and your feelings dont matter.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



She apologized INDIVIDUALLY  for the ACTIONS of some. Where did she even imply that ALL white people should? Unless you were one of the fuck ups involved in those actions, you're more of an idiot than you appear to be (if thats possible) if you take what she said personally.

Your almost right......minus a couple of words....Fuck YOU and YOUR SHIT.


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





The klan and their ilk are statistically insignificant, to the point that, yes, it is reasonable when talking about hundreds of millions of people, to consider them as effectively not existing, imo.



And my point about your behavior and what it makes you, is not about my "feelings".


That you want to smear good people with vile lies, objectively makes you an asshole.


"
*Definition of asshole*

1_usually vulgar_ :  anus


2a _usually vulgar_ :  a stupid, annoying, or detestable person
"

Def 2 of course. I am not claiming you to be a body part.


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...






She apologized for the actions of others, based on skin color. 


That supports the idea of collective guilt, based on skin color. 



Fuck that shit.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are full of above and you know it. Typical of you types to seek any oppirtunity to whone about a "racial assault" on your masses.

She did not apologize for ALL white people dumbass.


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





If she is guilty based on skin color, then why are other white people NOT?


Asshole.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





 

Yes, there is in fact a definition that fits you


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



She apologized for the ACTIONS of SOME. She never applogized for ALL white people 

Learn how to read and comprehend, you illiterate fuck.


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Lets try this from another angle.


So, you are very rude.


If I meet another person who shares your skin color, should I hold him responsible for your rudeness? Should I expect him to APOLOGIZE TO ME because he shares your skin color?


In my world, that answer is no. Because I do not believe in collective guilt based on skin color.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Let me see if I can help clarify a few things here:

First, this sentence, “I kept seeing the hate in the eyes of the KKK, White Supremacists and Neo-Nazi protesters,” is very specific about who I’m talking about. Not all white people. Not every white person. Not even most white people.

Secondly, this sentence, “In my heart, I can find no other response but to apologize – for *their hatred*, for *their violence*, for *their total ignorance* of who you really are,” is very specific that I am apologizing for their attitudes, not their skin color. I am indeed sorry that such groups who teach hate still exist.

Thirdly, this sentence, “An apology from our nation, from our leaders and from every white person who has never spoken up against racism and the way you have been treated in this United States of America.” Many of our nation’s leaders, past and present have been perpetrators of systemic racism. Many white folks have known about racial inequities for years and have chosen to remain silent.

It is my very personal belief that our silence has been our consent. It is my very personal belief that had our nation been true to the words “liberty and justice for all,” we would all find ourselves in a much more peaceful place.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Great answer, but wasted on the "person" you were addressing.......simply because HE is one of those that you described.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 22, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So you say. You "only" believe in collective assigment of guilt based on skin color, and only of you nelieve that "white people" are being somehow blamed collectively if even only ONE apologizes INDIVIDUALLY in very general terms. That is some bullshit


You are a hypocrite and not a very intelligent one.

And,  as an editorial comment, you are GD right. 

I am rude to people that I find to be irritating and insipid


----------



## Correll (Aug 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...






Two huge horking problems with that.


 "and from every white person who has never spoken up against racism "


1. I've spoken to you. What you consider racism, is not actually racism. It is anything that even lightly touches on race and that you disagree with. Standard lib position.


2. You spoke for me, and I violently disagree with you.


----------



## Correll (Aug 22, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...






I do not believe in collective guilt, for white or black, or brown, or yellow people.


The woman admitted in her clarification that she apologized for other white people. 



And nothing in your post addressed how I used your logic in my hypothetical example to show how absurd it, and you are.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 22, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Maybe YOU should start by looking in the mirror and acknowledging YOUR absurdity. An anonymous person on the internet NDIVIDUALLY apologizes for the actions of some racist cretins and YOU are PERSONALLY offended by it because you think it affects ALL white people?

You are a whiny little bitch.


----------



## Correll (Aug 23, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





The paradigm of white collective guilt she is supporting, affects all white people.


Your attempt to characterize my complaint as "whining" is just you trying to dismiss it, because you can't seriously refute it.



YOu are an asshole, and you know it.


Why do you choose to be an asshole? 


Don't you want to feel good about yourself?


----------



## LOIE (Aug 23, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Tell me please: who else, if not white people, have been responsible for the brutal, violent treatment of black people from the day they were first brought here in chains? Who else, if not white people, have been responsible for the Jim Crow laws and discrimination against black people? Who else, if not white people, have painted black people in the worst possible light, stigmatizing, hating, dehumanizing them?  Who else turned lynchings into picnics for the family and cheered every time they saw a black person taken away in handcuffs on T.V.? 

Who else but white politicians have been responsible for redlining, segregation, oppression, voter suppression, lying about black people's mental and moral capacities to get elected?

In 1968, Lyndon B. Johnson received The Kerner Report from the National Advisory Commission on Civil Disorder as an explanation for the riots and rage of the 60s.

The report stated clearly that:  “*Certain fundamental matters are clear.  Of these, the most fundamental is the racial attitude and behavior of White Americans toward Black Americans.  Race prejudice has shaped our history decisively; it now threatens to affect our future*.  White racism is essentially responsible for the explosive mixture which has been accumulating in our cities since the end of WWII.”

The report concluded that America is divided into two societies – one Black and one White – both separate and unequal, and the primary cause evolves from white racism.

The Kerner Report said that whites, not blacks were responsible for the restlessness.  White people were responsible through their treatment of and attitude towards black people.

Now, once again, who's not guilty?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 23, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...


You're doing more than your share making up for white privilege. It's almost funny how into race you are. I can't help believe secretly your boyfriend's laughing at your liberal ass. 

And do you always talk about race? 

Another thing. I went to an all black school. Only 3 whites. Will your boyfriend apologize to me for all of those ignorant prejudice blacks?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 23, 2017)

D


MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> ...


Do you hire blacks? Does your company hire blacks? I would if I did the hiring but my company is all white and I work with lots of racists.

If I were president I'd give tax breaks to diverse companies. Not force but encourage.


----------



## Correll (Aug 24, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I am white and I am not guilty of any of that.

As, is the vast majority of my peer group.


Also,  "white people" are also the ones that fought against slavery from the founding of this nation, and then fought against Jim Crow and discrimination and racism and everything else you mentioned.

And since quite early on, the MAJORITY of whites were on the side fighting against that, not for it.


That's why slavery and jim crow and white racism, lost again and again.


You ignore the good to define us all by the bad.


In that you are wrong, and unjust. And divisive and harmful to America as a whole, white and black.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 24, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


The guilty ones are the ones who committed these acts against black people.NOT you or me. While I totally agree with how horrible and unjust the black people were treated, I, and probably most whites on this forum, do not understand your need to apologize, just because you are white?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 24, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Women, if you can hear me out there, I want to apologize for how men have treated you for thousands of years.  And for payback I'm willing to sleep with you.  Sort of my way of paying reparations.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 24, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> ...


This is a race relations forum - a good place to talk about race, I thought. I am married. I don't have a boyfriend.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 24, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I did not apologize just because I am white. The stuff I was watching moved me and my gut reaction was to write the letter. Can't say I spent a whole lot of time analyzing my initial feelings and response. Sometimes, when I do that, delay my response, then I end up doing nothing at all, which I believe is worse. Can't help that some folks will not understand "following my heart."


----------



## protectionist (Aug 24, 2017)

If any blacks (or white liberals) were to apologize to me for 50 years of Affirmative Action racial discrimination against me (& millions of whites), I would not accept their apologies.  Apologies are for the benefit of the apologizers

Let blacks & their white Libby buddies pay me reparations$$ for the millions$$ that their racist Affirmative Action has cost me over 50 years.  That I'll accept.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 24, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


So, you feeling guilty for what others have done, that is following your Heart? I am pretty good at understanding, even if i disagree, with others. But it is difficult to understand why someone would apologize for something they neither did, nor had control over. I haven't heard or seen any apologies to the families who lost loved ones and property from the violence causes by blacks rioting and killing innocent cops. I am not racist, i hate all violence and i hate the horrible past treatment of people, but certainly can't apologize for it. That would not make sense.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 24, 2017)

protectionist said:


> If any blacks (or white liberals) were to apologize to me for 50 years of Affirmative Action racial discrimination against me (& millions of whites), I would not accept their apologies.  Apologies are for the benefit of the apologizers
> 
> Let blacks & their white Libby buddies pay me reparations$$ for the millions$$ that their racist Affirmative Action has cost me over 50 years.  That I'll accept.


If you're white and can't make it in America you're a loser. The fact you want reparations tells me all I need to know.

White people haven't traditionally needed reparations since the playing field is tipped in their favor. Do you deny you benefit from white privilege? Have all your bosses been white?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 24, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Remember being embarrassed of your mom or dad? It's probably like that. So when a white person does something stupid in front of her and her husband she feels ashamed for her white brothers. I only wonder does he feel ashamed when blacks act ignorant? My white friend says her black husband hates n+-&_rs


----------



## protectionist (Aug 24, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > If any blacks (or white liberals) were to apologize to me for 50 years of Affirmative Action racial discrimination against me (& millions of whites), I would not accept their apologies.  Apologies are for the benefit of the apologizers
> ...


There is no such thing as white privilege.  That is a myth that blacks are conned into thinking to get them to vote Democrat

Quite amazing after 50 years of Affirmative Action discrimination against whites, that somebody could not recognize all this black privilege, and massive victimization of whites

How dumb

If you're black and can't make it in America, with all the advantage of Affirmative Action going for you, you're a loser


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Everything you say is a myth


----------



## Correll (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > If any blacks (or white liberals) were to apologize to me for 50 years of Affirmative Action racial discrimination against me (& millions of whites), I would not accept their apologies.  Apologies are for the benefit of the apologizers
> ...





Your lack of compassion for tens of millions of poor whites is noted and held against you.


The field has not been tilted in our favor in my lifetime.


----------



## Correll (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




The pro-black discrimination has been documented in studies and reverse discrimination cases over and over again.

TO deny it is increasingly irrational.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



It is very hard as a privileged white guy to take you seriously.  I think you are a very intelligent alt righty and you make a lot of good points and I love it how classy you keep it but you're going to have to convince me that it's not easier for a white guy in America than it is for a black man.  In fact it's laughable.  Maybe I don't know what it's like to be a 25 year old white competing with a 25 year old black but when you get to be a middle aged white guy you and your buddies pretty much own corporate America.  

Sorry, I just don't see enough black hiring managers or even co-workers for that matter to believe blacks have it better than whites.  

And besides, they only make up 12% of the population.  Now consider all the blacks who aren't even qualified to go to college or compete against you for a job.  What are we talking about here?  A very very small percentage of the population who's taking up a seat at Harvard or taking your seat in the executive board room.

Remember whites didn't want to play with blacks in baseball or basketball?  Now there is an industry where blacks absolutely cost a lot of whites their jobs.  LOL


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Deep in denial, huh ?  Well Affirmative Action is no myth.  Blacks are the beneficiaries; Whites are the victims.  Been that way for 56 years.

Welcome to the real world.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Correct!  It has been tilted against whites.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Your ignorance is astounding.  50 years ago the CUNY (its 18 colleges) had an open admissions program (AA).  Was set up to bring blacks into the university system.  High school grade requirements were abolished.  Any dum dum could be admitted.  Classes were watered down to 8th grade levels
Total mess.

And how can anyone think it to be easier for a white guy than a black ?  When blacks are beneficiaries of race discrimination in AA, and get first chances for jobs, job promotion, college admissions, college financial aid, business loans, etc

You don't know anything.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You guys crack me up.  What this sounds like to me is poor whites being manipulated by the rich and the Republicans into believing that it's not them who fucked you over it's the liberals and blacks.  Classic.  

Even when Republicans are in charge, it's still our fault.  LOL.  

*Even With Affirmative Action, Blacks
and Hispanics Are More Underrepresented
at Top Colleges Than 35 Years Ago*

*Don’t Just Protect Affirmative Action From Trump—Demand More*


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



And men!  Because women are the biggest beneficiaries of AA.

The concept of affirmative action was introduced in the early 1960s in the United States, as a way to combat racial discrimination in the hiring process, with the concept later expanded to address gender discrimination.[11] Affirmative action was first created from Executive Order 10925, which was signed by President John F. Kennedy on 6 March 1961 and required that government employers "not discriminate against any employee or applicant for employment because of race, creed, color, or national origin" and "take affirmative action to ensure that applicants are employed, and that employees are treated during employment, without regard to their race, creed, color, or national origin"


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

In the U.S. affirmative action's original purpose was to pressure institutions into compliance with the nondiscrimination mandate of the Civil Rights Act of 1964.

Affirmative action has been the subject of numerous court cases,[74] and has been questioned upon its constitutional legitimacy. In 2003, a Supreme Court decision regarding affirmative action in higher education (_Grutter v. Bollinger_, 539 US 244 – Supreme Court 2003) permitted educational institutions to consider race as a factor when admitting students.[5] Alternatively, some colleges use financial criteria to attract racial groups that have typically been under-represented and typically have lower living conditions. Some states such as California (California Civil Rights Initiative), Michigan (Michigan Civil Rights Initiative), and Washington (Initiative 200) have passed constitutional amendments banning public institutions, including public schools, from practicing affirmative action within their respective states.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Total nonsense.  What university


Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Then provide a link.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That's because I don't sit around ignorantly worrying about how blacks have it better than me when I know that just isn't true.  You alt right neo nazi's are very clever though.  You actually won the election with this bullshit.  i have a feeling though it'll cost you in 2020 but it was totally worth it.  All the shit Republicans are doing to regulations not to mention that supreme court justice you got to pick.  Mother *#)$8r.  LOL.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Myth 1: The only way to create a color-blind society is to adopt color-blind policies.
Although this statement sounds intuitively plausible, the reality is that color-blind policies often put racial minorities at a disadvantage. For instance, all else being equal, color-blind seniority systems tend to protect White workers against job layoffs, because senior employees are usually White (Ezorsky, 1991). Likewise, color-blind college admissions favor White students because of their earlier educational advantages. Unless preexisting inequities are corrected or otherwise taken into account, color-blind policies do not correct racial injustice -- they reinforce it.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

Myth 2: Affirmative action has not succeeded in increasing female and minority representation.

Myth 3: Affirmative action may have been necessary 30 years ago, but the playing field is fairly level today.

Myth 4: The public doesn't support affirmative action anymore.

Myth 7: You can't cure discrimination with discrimination.

Myth 8: Affirmative action tends to undermine the self-esteem of women and racial minorities.

Myth 9: Affirmative action is nothing more than an attempt at social engineering by liberal Democrats.

UnderstandingPrejudice.org: Ten Myths About Affirmative Action


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



This one is for you

Myth 5: A large percentage of White workers will lose out if affirmative action is continued.
Government statistics do not support this myth. According to the U.S. Commerce Department, there are 2.6 million unemployed Black civilians and 114 million employed White civilians (U.S. Bureau of the Census, 2011). Thus, even if every unemployed Black worker in the United States were to displace a White worker, only 2% of Whites would be affected. Furthermore, affirmative action pertains only to job-qualified applicants, so the actual percentage of affected Whites would be even smaller. The main sources of job loss among White workers have to do with factory relocations and labor contracting outside the United States, computerization and automation, and corporate downsizing

And that's IF.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


City University of New York.  Open admissions - 1970s.  Probably worse now.   You don't know anything.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



The numbers don't like you fucking loser!  Lets look at the numbers again

White fools like you are being told that a large percentage of White workers will lose out if affirmative action is continued.  There are 2.6 million unemployed Black civilians and 114 million employed White civilians.  Even if every unemployed Black worker were to displace a White worker (which they won't), only 2% of Whites would be affected. 

Furthermore, affirmative action pertains only to job-qualified applicants, so the actual percentage of affected Whites would be even smaller.  In other words, you don't have to worry about a lot of the blacks who are out of work because they aren't even qualified for the job you are applying to.  

So not even 1% of whites are affected by affirmative action.  At least not by blacks.  Now women might be a different story.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Well clearly you don't know anything either since you are guessing that it's PROBABLY?? worse now?

I'm glad I'm talking to an informed idiot.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 25, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...



So whites that never owned slaves should apologize to blacks that never were slaves?  Interesting.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



If any amount other than 0% of whites are affected by affirmative action, it's whatever that amount is too much.


----------



## Correll (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





1. Neither I nor any of my buddies own corporate America. Those that do, hold not sense of loyalty to me or anyone based on race. 

2. If blacks are underrepresented in your career or level, it probably is related to their their dysfunctional communities, but that is not because of white racism or "privilege", but because of their internal issues.

3. I'm a middle aged white guy and I've had plenty of black co workers and even bosses.


----------



## Correll (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Here the one to a study that was able to give a nice hard number to HOW MUCH discrimination is found in Ivy League college admissions.

NOrmally I would like to link to a report about the article, to make it more readable, BUT all the ones I find that are NOT found conservative sites, seem solely concerned with the impact on Asians, without reference to whites.


https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/webAdmission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf


"Based on complete data for three applicant cohorts to three of the most academically selective research universities, we show that admission bonuses for athletes and legacies rival, and sometimes even exceed, the size of preferences for underrepresented minority applicants. *Being African American instead of white is worth an average of 230 additional SAT points on a 1600-point scale, *but recruited athletes reap an advantage equivalent to 200 SAT points. *Other things equal, Hispanic applicants gain the equivalent of 185 points,* which is only slightly more than the legacy advantage, which is worth 160 points.* Coming from an Asian background, however, is comparable to the loss of 50 SAT points.* As sizeable as these preferences are, we provide evidence that their magnitudes are biased down by relying on SAT scores as the sole indicator of academic merit. When such additional measures as high school GPA and class rank are included, being a recruited athlete has an even greater impact on one’s chances of admission. The African-American and Hispanic advantage also increases, as does the disadvantage if one has an Asian background."


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Demand all you like.  Trump and Sessions already have legal action underway to abolish AA, and the SCOTUS will back them up


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Everyone's opinion is based on the reality around them.  If you see a lot of black co-workers and bosses then you probably think racism is over.  Its not.  At least not from my perspective. 

And your attitude that blacks problems stem from their dysfuctional communities is proof of your racism and ignorance towards what put them in that situation to begin with.  I already know I'm not going to convince you that it's not their fault.  In fact it is our fault.  That's what the Kerner Commission was all about.  That's what it determined.  Why are blacks in the situation they are in?  Because whites in the 60's had a very bad attitude about blacks.  And the truth is we still do.  Even me.  

Those internal issues blacks have?  We created those issues by treating them like 2nd class citizens.

Anyways, we see AA affects less than 1% of white people.  Get over it.  It's not why you guys are underachiving.  That's the thing you don't get.  The republicans love it that you are blaming Democrats and Liberals.  Stop doing that.  The GOP are in charge so eventually you'll have to start blaming them for your woes.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


LOL.  Liberals love their studies.  All from liberal sources, of course.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Myth 1 is not a Myth; however, it takes time.  Over time, years or perhaps over 2 or 3 generations a color-blind society can be reached by adopting color-blind policies.  Policies such as AA may help in the short term, but in the long term if continued will prevent having a color-blind society. 
It's time to end AA and adopt color-blind policies now.


----------



## Correll (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






1. So, the poor white and bright kid with dreams of an Ivy League education and maybe becoming President someday, gets his dreams ignored because some black student who scored less but has black skin gets the scholarship?  

There has been enough of that.


2. ANd what of the effects of discrimination for blacks against whites? What does that reinforce? A sense of racist entitlement among blacks and racial resentment among the whites being screwed.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Well you did win the election so knowing this was your feelings before the election and you still won I say you guys get to end affirmative action.  I just think you shouldn't.  But that's ok.  I'm actually glad you are doing it.  Maybe it'll get blacks to vote next time.  Remember they said there was no difference between the parties?  End AA to prove to them I'm right please.


----------



## Correll (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




The issues that drive the dysfunction have WORSENED as anti black discrimination has been replaced with pro black discrimination.


That does not make sense if the cause was white racism.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Trump & Sessions are already working to put a stop to it, but that's not enough.

Reparations$$$ will have to be paid to all the whites who have suffered huge losses $$$ from AA.  Even in retirement, we still suffer due to reduced social security from all reduced wages for ,50 years


----------



## Correll (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I would love too.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I don't want to hear about athletes and legacies.  I want to strictly talk about blacks.  Because adding in athletes taints the results big time!  And I'm sorry but people want to go to UofM because they have a good football program.  

Fact is, less than 1% of whites are affected by aa.  I'm guessing MUCH less than 1%.  What about the small minority that suffers?  It's worth the price.  But I'll never convince you guys that so do away with it and show black people how fair you are going to be to them after AA is gone.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Life isn't fair and it's a fools errand to demand reparations for every perceived wrong.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


So you support racial discrimination (as long as blacks are beneficiaries & whites are victims) ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Not "every". Just AA, that's all.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Well, it's not going to happen for AA.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Nonsense!  Almost ALL whites suffer losses from AA.  Liberals claim the darndest things.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


No ?  Who says so ?


----------



## Correll (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




THe study covered different issues, but the fact that the number for athletes and legacies are listed there does not change teh fact that the effective sat bonus for black skin was 230 points.

Indeed, even if you don't about it, it gives you a sense of the size of the problem when having black skin is 15 % more valuable than being a competitive athlete?



On a 1600 point scale, 160 points is ten percent.  230 points?That's a big hill for a poor white kid hoping for a scholarship to climb.

No dreams for you, stupid white kid. Go work in the mills. Oops, they are all closed. While, whatever.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Well, it's just my opinion and I'm certainly not always right; however, I believe I'm on pretty firm ground with this opinion. If you think you can help make it happen, go for it.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 25, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Not apologizing for my skin color, which none of us chose. Not apologizing for any particular act I have done. Simply for the fact that so much bigotry still exists here. Maybe if white had spoken up and fought for justice and equality long ago, things would be better now.  If there are bitter Africans here, I believe they are no more bitter than white people would be if we had been victims of institutional racism, discrimination and segregation.


Actually there were quite a few Whites who spoke up, and acted, in opposition to slavery and Jim Crow exclusions, all of whom suffered some level of retribution, most notably one John Brown and his entire family.  There were names for these individuals -- _abolitionists_ and _integrationists,_ but we never hear a word about them. 

All we ever do hear about is how bad Whites are and how badly even contemporary Blacks in America are treated -- all of which is nothing more than deceptive propaganda the ultimate effect of which is perpetuation of racial discord.  Frankly, Delores, the vast majority of American Whites have had their fill of it and are becoming weary of hearing the worn-out mantras.   The simple truth is, as a whole, Blacks in America have it a hell of a lot better than do Blacks in any other part of the world. 

Is that the White man's fault, too?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



How is this possible?  I just explained to you the number of blacks is so small that way less than 1% of whites would be affected by it.  And the purpose is to make up for all the whites who won't hire blacks.  There are way more blacks that are affected by racist hiring managers than there are whites who've been hurt by affirmative action.

I bet none of you have been hurt by AA.  I haven't.

By the way, I just got a huge raise today.  I thought I would get it in January but the president said he wants to reward me for all the great work I'm doing now, not next year.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Or go to another school.  I don't know why I didn't get into UofM.  How many white kids don't get into these colleges because of AA?  A very small number.  But how many blacks who should have got hired didn't just because they are black?  Lots.  You seem to not care to fix that problem.  I guess why should you care?  You aren't black.  

I think/hope Republicans end it.  I want blacks to know definitively that conservatives and Republicans are much worse than liberals and Democrats.


----------



## Correll (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




1. If blacks get a 230 point bonus for black skin, the number is probably higher than you think.


2. AND this is just one small part of the larger issues. THe forces that drive that discrimination are universal in our society. 

3. How many blacks not hired because black? IMO, few. The witch hunt to find any such shit is too strong. In my time in management, it was made clear that any accusation and you would be thrown under the bus so the upper management could cover their asses.


4. Any reasonable black should be able to see that such discrimination in their favor will blow up in their face someday.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Or go to another school.  I don't know why I didn't get into UofM.  How many white kids don't get into these colleges because of AA?  A very small number.  But how many blacks who should have got hired didn't just because they are black?  Lots.  *You seem to not care to fix that problem.*  I guess why should you care?  You aren't black.
> 
> [...]


Fix the problem?  How?  

What should a White person who is admitted to a university do if he/she believes his/her race enabled the admission?  Complain?   

Would you?  How many Blacks in a similar situation would jeopardize his/her own position to start trouble in the interest of some Black he/she doesn't even know?


----------



## Correll (Aug 25, 2017)

I had a buddy who applied to be a city cop. He was shocked when he was rejected.

He found a lesser job, where he stayed of several years.

Eventually got a decent cop job with the country.


He heard about a class of cops, where the white students sued for discrimination.


Turns out the city was massively discriminating in favor of blacks trying to get more black cops.


He does not know how long they were doing that.


HE lost tens of thoudands of dollars in lost wages and years of senority, in getting his career started.


There could have been at least dozens of white want to be cops effected every year for who knows how many years by that.


ANd that is ONE city. 


ONce.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2017)

MikeK said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Or go to another school.  I don't know why I didn't get into UofM.  How many white kids don't get into these colleges because of AA?  A very small number.  But how many blacks who should have got hired didn't just because they are black?  Lots.  *You seem to not care to fix that problem.*  I guess why should you care?  You aren't black.
> ...


Being white doesn't enable admission, it DISables the admission. That's why Trump & Sessions are seeking to abolish Affirmative Action.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...





protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




Lol...... Right. 56 years ago it was 1961. If you had been black in this country in 1961 you would have probably committed suicide.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Your posts are crazy.  The opposite of what's true. ALL whites are discriminated against by AA.

There are no blacks being discriminated against.  They are all benefiting from AA.

In my case, my WHOLE LIFE was ruined by AA.  Had to drop out of grad school.  For 40 years, never made more than $12/hour.  Occasionally worked for minimum wage, just to get the rent paid.

Even now, I suffer from the reduced social security payments.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


I was 15 years old in 1961.  Lots of blacks in my high school.  They were OK.   Same as everyone else.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 25, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


I throw out messages here all the time. As if it means anything. If I could kiss a toad and make it a prince, I would. Apologizing for something I never did that is  long dead and gone is about up there with kissing a frog. WHY do it? It can't hurt, true. I will apologize for slavery. Opps. Sorry for the hundred years war, Sorry Galileo for your persecution. Sorry, Mary queen of Scots for  your beheading . Sorry the shuttle Columbia blew up. Sorry for Waterloo. Sorry the Titanic sank. Sorry for assassinating Arch Duke Ferdinand. You get the point. It's pointless and dosen't solve anything.So maybe a little FORGIVENESS would be in order about now?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Where are you getting your information from ?  CNN ?  MSNBC ? Your stuff is BS.


----------



## Aries (Aug 25, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> ...


It's not an attitude you "get over"

My guess is you never had it


----------



## MaryL (Aug 25, 2017)

Why can't people forgive and get over the past? There is a level of absurdity to this that is almost comical.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 25, 2017)

Isn't forgiveness the "Yin" to the apology "Yang"?


----------



## deskeptify (Aug 25, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...



  Take a look at my thread "Nazi Racism Revealed."  But you better do it quick.  Because unlike your BS thread, I don't expect it to last long.  Being all truthful and all.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2017)

Aries said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Shows you what you know.
I've been with the same black woman for 40 years now.
Being part of a black family for this long has shown me much more than some Snowflake knows about them. Because when they throw that "It's a black thing" excuse at me or tell me I wouldn't know cuz I ain't black.....I just laugh at them.

White people don't have to apologize to anyone just because of the color of their skin. 
Deep down inside....everyone is the same. 
Blacks just use their blackness as a crutch...better known as an excuse.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



"ALL Whites are discriminated against by AA"?

Judging from what you post, its not a surprise at all that you never made more than 12.00 an hour. You ruined your own life by being ill prepared to compete in an ever changing world.

What about the current POTUS? What about the billionaires in his administration? 

They are are all victims of AA like you?


----------



## deskeptify (Aug 25, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Isn't forgiveness the "Yin" to the apology "Yang"?



  Take a look at my thread "Nazi Racism Revealed."  See how that yin and yang thing has been doing.


----------



## deskeptify (Aug 25, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Black people need to get over the perpetual victim mentality and take that chip off their shoulder.
> 
> I'm sick of hearing about their great, great, grandpappy and mammy being slaves, and how I'm somehow responsible.
> 
> Black people, get a grip and get a life.  ....



  Sunni Man.  I know you are into this type of thing.  Take a look at my thread "Nazi racism revealed."


----------



## Correll (Aug 25, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Yet if he were black , you would make all the excuses in the world for him and show compassion and concern.


YOu are the racist here.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 25, 2017)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



You're an idiot for ASSuming that which you don't know for certain.

I have no compassion or concern to waste  on ANYONE in an anonymous forum like this.

You and him are exactly alike.

"VICTIMS that the world has done wrong".

Are you also saying that "ALL white people are victims of AA and ALL blacks are beneficiaries of it"?

LMAO.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Kennedy, Johnson, nixon, Carter, Reagan, Clinton Obama and Bush's disagreed with your feelings on aa.

But the only thing that matters is what Trump Ryan and McConnell think and can they get enough Republicans to go along.

Maybe it's time to end it.

This proves my point in my thread "I'm a Republican now". The Democrats didn't let blacks down. Republicans convinced blacks this is true so they wouldn't vote and it worked. Blacks let Democrats down. The corporate media kept showing blacks that white cops are still killing blacks. It's as if Steve bannon decides what news we discuss. Genius.

So end aa already. Give blacks a reason to show up for us


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I don't think any black who got a job at Ford in the 1970 and retired in 2000 with a pension has a problem that finally companies were forced to hire on black people.

And I know it sucks that white privilege didn't keep them out. Wouldn't it be great if we could have kept pretending that the white was always more qualified.

But I am serious now is probably a good time to end affirmative action.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Too bad your father wouldn't hire them and it turns out you're just as racist as him!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




And in 1961, YOUR parents and other white people like them were being displaced in colleges as well as the workplace all over America?

Suuuuure.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Even if your parents were the worst thank them for having you. As bad as your ancestors past was it led to your parents meeting and having you.

This world would be nothing without me. Not to me anyways.

Anyways, I only apologize for what my country does now. I'm Greek but I won't be held responsible for what Greece does. I am however somewhat responsible for what America does. As for Trump, I tried to beat him


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It's called reality. What part did you disagree with exactly?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 25, 2017)

In posthumously restoring the full rights of citizenship to Jefferson Davis, the Congress officially completes the long process of reconciliation that has reunited our people following the tragic conflict between the States. Earlier, he was specifically exempted form resolutions restoring the rights of other officials in the Confederacy. He had served the United States long and honorably as a soldier, Member of the U.S. House and Senate, and as Secretary of War. General Robert E. Lee's citizenship was restored in 1976. It is fitting that Jefferson Davis should no longer be singled out for punishment.

Our Nation needs to clear away the guilts and enmities and recriminations of the past, to finally set at rest the divisions that threatened to destroy our Nation and to discredit the principles on which it was founded. Our people need to turn their attention to the important tasks that still lie before us in establishing those principles for all people.

http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/ws/?pid=29993


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 25, 2017)

Dear Closet Racist OP.....

You should also go ahead and apologize to Japanese Americans, Jewish Americans, Hispanic Americans, Chinese Americans, Italian Americans, American Indians.....

Oh snap I get it.......    You hate white Anglo Americans !!!!

PS...If you're REALLY sorry....talk is cheap.......show some sincerity and donate your paychecks to them for the next 20 years.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 25, 2017)

I think whoever is making this an issue owes us all an apology, it's a waste of bloody time and space on the servers. Apologize for WHAT? I am sorry you and your kin were so moronic  as to  be put into slavery and even after you were released,  use it as an excuse to act like blood thirsty animals and destroy each other in record numbers? (but we blame racism  or bad cops)? It's racism  if WE  NOTICE?  Really? Somebody needs a ( to use black parlance) bitch slap.  I am so fed up with the ambivalent  neurotic   hyper critical mixed up  misogynistic rhetoric  of the left.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


His daddy and 30 other whites applied for a job and a black guy got the job because of aa. But before aa blacks never got the job. How was that fair?

So aa says companies have to have 12% of their staff black. Same as the population %

These guys want to go back to 100% white


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> His daddy and 30 other whites applied for a job and a black guy got the job because of aa. But before aa blacks never got the job. How was that fair?
> So aa says companies have to have 12% of their staff black. Same as the population %
> These guys want to go back to 100% white



Maybe you should insist that your next surgeon be chosen based on race...rather than qualification.....
Roll the dice....

Personally, I don't care if the surgeon is pink and green or rainbow colored even as long as he or she is the best QUALIFIED SURGEON


----------



## MaryL (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Touching.I  have never owned slaves, My  great grand parents immigrated legally from Europe in the 'teens. And,I am part Jewish. It sickens me that people isolate themselves and create a bubble and call that a culture. Blacks do that, we can't question that? That is the problem. Insular group think. Blacks have their own form of hate, and racism and liberals can't get their heads around that. Who's stopping you?


----------



## MaryL (Aug 25, 2017)

When  I see blacks act like the lowest racial stereotypical denominator,  as a human being, it makes me wonder. Nobody is twisting their arm but then they still chose to act like a negative racial stereotype. BUT, (always a big fat BUT here), if you notice blacks acting like a negative racial stereo type?  Racism. Is it?   Or is it in the eye of the beholder, or  the actor were in the fault  lay?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 25, 2017)

MaryL said:


> When  I see blacks act like the lowest racial stereotypical denominator,  as a human being, it makes me wonder. Nobody is twisting their arm but then they still chose to act like a negative racial stereotype. BUT, (always a big fat BUT here), if you notice blacks acting like a negative racial stereo type?  Racism. Is it?   Or is it in the eye of the beholder, or  the actor were in the fault  lay?



Yes....there IS a difference.....


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I was NOT ill prepared.  I was in graduate school.  Can you read ?  It was the AA that impeded me, not the preparation.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Entrepreneur, not wage earner


----------



## MaryL (Aug 25, 2017)

I have seen  blacks slaughtering each other, shooting off guns at each other or any one else. Pop pop pop. There is  this free floating aura of black self righteousness, when you see it up close it makes a mockery of black lives maters as  so  much empty and nihilistic rhetoric.. Blacks deserve respect. But they better get their collective heads out of their asses. Nobody is going to take the issue seriously if blacks don't practice what they preach.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




"People" like him and his buddy Correll, believe that ANY positive gain by ANYONE that is black is at the expense of white people. 

What is so funny is that "Deflectionist" has been crying his "whoa is me" sob story for years here about how "AA ruined his life", when all one has to do is some very simple math based on relative population size, the black unemployment rate and the admission rate nationally for blacks in colleges which proves that it is impossible for white people to be displaced in the millions by blacks as he claims. Hes a failure due to his own shortcomings and nothing else..


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



You said "All whites" initially. Now you are waffling, because you know you're lying.

Make up your mind and get your stories straight.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > His daddy and 30 other whites applied for a job and a black guy got the job because of aa. But before aa blacks never got the job. How was that fair?
> ...


you bring up a good point. Who you gonna get to work in poor black inner cities? That's reason enough to admit 12% blacks. You're not going to work in that ghetto


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > When  I see blacks act like the lowest racial stereotypical denominator,  as a human being, it makes me wonder. Nobody is twisting their arm but then they still chose to act like a negative racial stereotype. BUT, (always a big fat BUT here), if you notice blacks acting like a negative racial stereo type?  Racism. Is it?   Or is it in the eye of the beholder, or  the actor were in the fault  lay?
> ...


See, we aren't talking about people like that though. But the fact you and Mary talk about them says two things. You're proving you have negative feelings about black people. How much of a chance do blacks have interviewing with you racists?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I likely read much better than you do.

How is it that people fall short of finishing grad school or even college frequently, but still manage to reinvent themselves and do well?


 The fact that you made the choice to accept a meager hourly wage and not take advantage of the hundreds of options available to anyone with average intelligence and work ethic is on you. 

It's not because you were a "victim" of "AA".


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I have seen  blacks slaughtering each other, shooting off guns at each other or any one else. Pop pop pop. There is  this free floating aura of black self righteousness, when you see it up close it makes a mockery of black lives maters as  so  much empty and nihilistic rhetoric.. Blacks deserve respect. But they better get their collective heads out of their asses. Nobody is going to take the issue seriously if blacks don't practice what they preach.


Think about the good black person you see come in and interview then a white and you see the white hiring manager hire the white person Everytime. It's because this was happening that aa was first started.

I agree about slacker blacks but I feel bad for the ones tryin but the whites be denyin


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 25, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I KNOW you are wonderful. I KNOW you are spiritual. I KNOW you are warm, loving and forgiving. I KNOW you deserve better. I KNOW you deserve an apology.


 Somebody's race does not make them wonderful, spiritual, warm, loving and forgiving.

Are you sure you really want to say that about these brothers?







Before you answer that take a look at this.






The 12 year old girl on the top right was a dear friend of mine. I heard what they did to her from one of the responding officers and a guy who worked for the M.E.

They kidnapped her and took her down into the dark cold creepy basement of an abandoned theater. Then they beat the crap out her, tortured her and raped her. They cut off her tits. They impaled her with a piece of rebar. Shoved it up her pussy and out her mouth. And the blood evidence indicates that she was still alive when they did all of that to her. Then they finished her off by flattening her head with a concrete block.

Do you still want to call them warm, loving and wonderful?


----------



## LOIE (Aug 26, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Why can't people forgive and get over the past? There is a level of absurdity to this that is almost comical.


I've read posts here from folks who feel they were hurt by Affirmative Action policies. It may have happened years ago, but they still bring it up and complain that their lives would have been different, if it weren't for AA.  It's easy to tell other folks to forgive and forget, but we are not so good at doing it ourselves either.

The other thing is that individual grievances do not speak to the broader, institutional racism that exists today and affects people daily. If we do not live with and know people personally who are affected, it is easy to say that it's all over. Maybe it is in our minds, but not for some.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Many blacks are without jobs because they don't want them.

Nobody does more sob stories than blacks.  Constantly bitching even when they have AA.

I was NOT a failure.  I just said I never made more than $12/hr, but that was when working for others.  I also owned my own business for 10 years in the 1980s, and netted over $100K/yr 6 straight years.  That,s about $350K/year in 2017 dollars

I also made good $$ playing with a rock band for 11 years.

And if the college admission rate is low for blacks, its because, just like the jobs, they're just too lazy to show up.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 26, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > I KNOW you are wonderful. I KNOW you are spiritual. I KNOW you are warm, loving and forgiving. I KNOW you deserve better. I KNOW you deserve an apology.
> ...


Yeah, I've head and seen lots of these types of "pick and choose" pics and videos. I still believe in my heart that African Americans as a people are misrepresented and stereotyped. I know far too many folks who are as I described to think otherwise.

I could find stories of scary individual white folks with no problem. However, going way back when Europeans invaded Africa, it can be said that an organized, vicious system of capitalism and colonialism puts white folks way ahead in the overall not so nice and not so spiritual category.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't people forgive and get over the past? There is a level of absurdity to this that is almost comical.
> ...


Whites are who is affected by racism - ie. the racism of affirmative action.  It may be affirmative for blacks.  It is negative for whites.  And it's the biggest racism (by far,) against the largest number of people, in America
And harms retired whites too, by reduced social security $$.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


European invasion and enslavement of black Africans is a drop in the bucket compared to enslavement of them by Arab Muslims.  That has gone on for many centuries before slave ships came to America.

Enslavement of black Africans is so deeply entrenched in the Islamic world, that the Arabic word "abed" (or abeed) has 2 meanings. It means black, and also means slave.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 26, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Thanks for being honest and admitting that you're an abhorrent piece of shit racist scumbag.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 26, 2017)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



If all the above is really true, then your life is far from ruined. 

So if "the Blacks" are so "lazy",  how are tbey benefitting at the expense of all of you poor, maligned, victimized white people?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 26, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Anyone who plans intelligently for retirement does not just count on social security.

"The so called "lazy blacks" as you refer to them, have not benefitted one iota at your expense. If they aren't working  because "they don't want jobs" then who is getting the jobs? 

By your own admission they are "too lazy" to show up for the jobs that you say are being "given to them". 

You can't have it both ways.

You are scapegoating.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Lol  - Nice try.  There is no " both ways".  AA gives them jobs;  many blacks ignore the opportunity.

Who gets the jobs ?  Some blacks do, and many go to nonwhite foreigners (Mexicans, Chinese, India) by AA.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 26, 2017)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Nice try? Im just stating the obvious.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2017)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Once again whites proving we all have negative feelings towards black people.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2017)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Don't forget women benefitted the most from AA.


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





It is funny. 

You site a long list of US presidents as evidence that AA is needed.

But other liberals, act as though AA, and all it's associated programs and efforts, has not really happened because outcomes are still not equal.


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




1970 was really before my time.

I've never seen anyone refuse to hire a more qualified black because "white privilege".


I have seen people refuse to hire more qualified whites because of a desire for more "diversity". 


It is very divisive of you to ignore that fact.


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



No one is asking for 100% white.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 26, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


1.  I'm not entirely "white". Half of my grandparents came to the US from Central America.  I speak Spanish fluently.

2.  I have negative feelings for anyone who has supported Affirmative Action, regardless of race.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 26, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Insults do not offend me, nor do they change my mind.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It would be nice if socially responsible companies made sure their hiring managers hired blacks. 

I find it funny Trump asked blacks what do they have to lose? Now we know. Jobs. Now companies don't have to hire women or blacks. My company has zero blacks and 2 women now. We had zero blacks and 4 women before. No Muslims Jews Asians or Mexicans.

We have Brits, Greeks, Germans, whites, Dutch. We are so white. Lol 

One half Arab and a gay.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Blacks make up ten percent of the population so socially responsible companies have ten percent of their workforce black. Fair and right.

Small businesses don't have to but should


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2017)

N


Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


AA was passed for a reason. Are you saying it's no longer needed? Are you saying it should have never been implemented?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2017)

If I (a liberal) were in charge only diverse companies would get contracts.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 26, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Are you intelligent enough to comprehend the fact that you just outed yourself as a racist? Or not?


----------



## MaryL (Aug 26, 2017)

I reflect back on President Reagan's apology to Japanese internees. It made sense, the generations that were directly effected were still with us. Slavery is a absolutely atrocious part of our history, but the generations that it effected are gone. An apology for something that dosen't exist anymore to people that never experienced it,  from people that had nothing to do with it. either. Sounds screwy, Louie.  This proposal is  empty symbolism and won't heal our racial divide.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 26, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Obviously your definition of racist is different than mine.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 26, 2017)

I remember the McCarthy era, when  accusations didn't need proof, the stigma attached did all this subtle psychological damage. Allegations of racism has replaced allegations of communism used by demagogues to control the narrative and silence critics. To use  a quote from that same era: Have you no shame, no honor, sir?


----------



## LOIE (Aug 26, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I reflect back on President Reagan's apology to Japanese internees. It made sense, the generations that were directly effected were still with us. Slavery is a absolutely atrocious part of our history, but the generations that it effected are gone. An apology for something that dosen't exist anymore to people that never experienced it,  from people that had nothing to do with it. either. Sounds screwy, Louie.  This proposal is  empty symbolism and won't heal our racial divide.


Yes, slavery was officially abolished, but I believe the years of Jim Crow and Black Code, followed by years of discrimination and segregation have continued to affect people today. It's not just the acts, it can be the mind set of people who still see certain people as servants.


MaryL said:


> I reflect back on President Reagan's apology to Japanese internees. It made sense, the generations that were directly effected were still with us. Slavery is a absolutely atrocious part of our history, but the generations that it effected are gone. An apology for something that dosen't exist anymore to people that never experienced it,  from people that had nothing to do with it. either. Sounds screwy, Louie.  This proposal is  empty symbolism and won't heal our racial divide.


My husband is an 81 year old black man, and to say that he is presently not effected by slavery is simply not true. For the 37 years we have been together, he has talked about what it's like to picture those things happening to HIS ancestors - HIS people. The way they were taken from their homeland and enslaved. The way they were dehumanized. When people tell him to forget about it his response is "You want me to forget about MY history? Do you forget about yours?"

The realization of how his people were treated makes him angry. That anger burns inside of him because there is nothing that can be done about it. If he were to express that anger in violence he would be locked up. When he tries to express it in words, he is told to leave it in the past.  

If you have not lived with those images in your mind, how can you know whether or not they effect someone?  If you have not wondered what would have been different for you had your ancestors not been brought here against their will, what tribe you may have belonged to, what things you might have accomplished if unhindered, you cannot possibly say it has no effect.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 26, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Yes. White women to be exact.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 26, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I reflect back on President Reagan's apology to Japanese internees. It made sense, the generations that were directly effected were still with us. Slavery is a absolutely atrocious part of our history, but the generations that it effected are gone. An apology for something that dosen't exist anymore to people that never experienced it,  from people that had nothing to do with it. either. Sounds screwy, Louie.  This proposal is  empty symbolism and won't heal our racial divide.
> ...


I am human being first and foremost. When someone segregates themselves as "our people", that kind of alienates me. I have seen the images of beaten slaves with scars on their backs, the lynchings and it affects ME as human being. I am part Jewish, I have seen the pictures of vivisection  and the horrible evil that people are capable of.  It's childish almost to think an apology will change anything.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 26, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


The end of my letter said that I realize it may not make a difference or crack the wall that divides us. I still felt the need to say it.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 26, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


I am not sure, what is dividing us?  Perhaps your husband should stop seeing this as about "HIS people", because that has a sorta polarizing tinge. We are all human, we see things trough  lenses. But what about "My people"? Let's  not do that.


----------



## fbj (Aug 26, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...




I'm not bothered by racism so you don't have to apologize to me


----------



## LOIE (Aug 26, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Easy to say we are all human if you are not oppressed by other humans. What divides us is hatred, and I believe, misunderstanding of one another.


----------



## fbj (Aug 26, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Fuck u mean Oppressed?   I'm not oppressed


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 26, 2017)

fbj said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



I knew there was something wrong with you!


----------



## Votto (Aug 26, 2017)

fbj said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Poor dear, he is in denial.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 26, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Misunderstanding is what we humans are really good at. It cuts so many ways. But that's a given isn't it?


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 26, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...




fact of the matter is , we ARE all human. It's got nothing to do about being easy to say.   there are people who have had shitty existences, that you arn't aware of, and it wasnt because they were black and oppressed by whites,  your stuck in one spectrum.  It doesnt make everything you say false, but limited. You speak from your own personal experience


----------



## fbj (Aug 26, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...





I just wish everyone shut the fuck up about racism


----------



## MaryL (Aug 26, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Actually I have been hurt by blacks, and Hispanics , as well as white males. People can be total creeps. Forgiveness is a big step to getting beyond past wrongs, too. That comes from the heart, and nobody can browbeat someone, it's sincere. Racism has become a hollow bandwagon one size fits all way of bashing ALL whites. Let's be a little more sensitive  and end that. Please.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 27, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...





.......................................


----------



## Correll (Aug 27, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Actually it is not. It is pissing off whites who see more qualified whites passed over, and it is creating an unhealthy sense of entitlement in some blacks.






> I find it funny Trump asked blacks what do they have to lose? Now we know. Jobs. ....




Qualified blacks will continue to be hired. Your belief that American whites are A. in charge of everything and/or B. racist, is very outdated.

If Trump's immigration and trade polices are implemented, the situation for blacks should dramatically improve in short order, ie by the end of Trump's first term.


----------



## Correll (Aug 27, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...




You are judging people and wanting others to judge people based on skin color.


What if blacks in general,  are not applying for jobs in a specific field, for whatever reason? What happens to those poor guys? DO they have to hire every single black that applies regardless of qualifications?


----------



## Correll (Aug 27, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> N
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> ...




Times have changed since the early 60s. 


It is fucking white people who don't deserve it, and turning Americans against each other.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 27, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> If I (a liberal) were in charge only diverse companies would get contracts.




There's one of the many reasons you are not and never will be. 



Some people have no sense of history.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 27, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


I don't know what age you are, but I find it interesting that you can suggest to an 81 year old man what he should do. You have not lived with the day to day reminders of the past: The looks, the crossing to the other side of the street, the use of the N word. Reminders that no matter how many years have passed, some people still see him as inferior in every way. And yes, that makes him and me angry.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 27, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > N
> ...



Its hardly "fucking white people" at all. White females hsve been and continue to be the primary beneficiaries of AA.


----------



## task0778 (Aug 27, 2017)

Slavery and discrimination has been a part of the human equation since the dawn of civilization, and maybe before that.   You can name almost any ethic group or religion or country and you'll find at some point in history they were discriminated against.   Some groups harsher and for longer periods of time, but nevertheless man's inhumanity to other men has been going on for a very long time.   My own family has it's background in Ireland; about 150 years or so ago the Irish were discriminated against.   Maybe not to the degree that African Americans are or were back in the day, but done is done.   How far back in history do we go?   hat about the treatment or american Indians, or the Japanese and other asians who were imprisoned in the WWII concentration camps?   Jews have been discriminated against for 2 millenia, how about them?

Re an apology, if I believe I have said or done something that is discriminatory I will apologize for it and make restitution if I can.   But I do not intend to apologize for what someone else has said or done, past or present.   If the shoe was on the other foot and it was my parents, grandparents or ancestors were the victims of slavery or discrimination I might not be too pleased about it but I got my own life to live and family to take care of.   Fuck with me or them and for sure we'll have a problem, but life is too short and too hard to fight yesterday's battles.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 27, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...




Oh, be careful. That one loves to play the victim as well!


----------



## MaryL (Aug 27, 2017)

unhindered, you cannot possibly say it has no effect.[/QUOTE]
I am human being first and foremost. When someone segregates themselves as "our people", that kind of alienates me. I have seen the images of beaten slaves with scars on their backs, the lynchings and it affects ME as human being. I am part Jewish, I have seen the pictures of vivisection  and the horrible evil that people are capable of.  It's childish almost to think an apology will change anything.[/QUOTE]
The end of my letter said that I realize it may not make a difference or crack the wall that divides us. I still felt the need to say it.[/QUOTE]
I am not sure, what is dividing us?  Perhaps your husband should stop seeing this as about "HIS people", because that has a sorta polarizing tinge. We are all human, we see things trough  lenses. But what about "My people"? Let's  not do that.[/QUOTE]
I don't know what age you are, but I find it interesting that you can suggest to an 81 year old man what he should do. You have not lived with the day to day reminders of the past: The looks, the crossing to the other side of the street, the use of the N word. Reminders that no matter how many years have passed, some people still see him as inferior in every way. And yes, that makes him and me angry.[/QUOTE]


Oh, be careful. That one loves to play the victim as well![/QUOTE]

*You presume to know my life experiences? Your petty vindictive  little ankle biting posts are a a reminder of how empty a person you seem to be.*


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 27, 2017)

MaryL said:


> unhindered, you cannot possibly say it has no effect.


I am human being first and foremost. When someone segregates themselves as "our people", that kind of alienates me. I have seen the images of beaten slaves with scars on their backs, the lynchings and it affects ME as human being. I am part Jewish, I have seen the pictures of vivisection  and the horrible evil that people are capable of.  It's childish almost to think an apology will change anything.[/QUOTE]
The end of my letter said that I realize it may not make a difference or crack the wall that divides us. I still felt the need to say it.[/QUOTE]
I am not sure, what is dividing us?  Perhaps your husband should stop seeing this as about "HIS people", because that has a sorta polarizing tinge. We are all human, we see things trough  lenses. But what about "My people"? Let's  not do that.[/QUOTE]
I don't know what age you are, but I find it interesting that you can suggest to an 81 year old man what he should do. You have not lived with the day to day reminders of the past: The looks, the crossing to the other side of the street, the use of the N word. Reminders that no matter how many years have passed, some people still see him as inferior in every way. And yes, that makes him and me angry.[/QUOTE]


Oh, be careful. That one loves to play the victim as well![/QUOTE]

*You presume to know my life experiences? ...... *[/QUOTE]

This is why people making up 'stories ' to justify this or that prejudice doesn't work. 


You repeat the same old "oh, woe is me!" BS ten times a day then claim to be an enigma? You can't have it both ways. 


Maybe instead of either playing the victim or playing the racist shitbag, people could take personal responsibility, look at History honestly, and discuss the current reality rationally and reasonably?


----------



## MaryL (Aug 27, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


You find that interesting. Do you.  I am 60, and i have seen the wide range of social changes.  I lived with blacks, they use the "n" word  all the time. They gave me "looks" and treated whites in the area with disdain or whipping boys, because poor blacks believe  somehow  THAT will fix racism and teach all those evil honkies a lesson. I get it, I do.  This cuts both ways. And, well, let me back up here. I wish you and  husband the best.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 27, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > unhindered, you cannot possibly say it has no effect.
> ...


The end of my letter said that I realize it may not make a difference or crack the wall that divides us. I still felt the need to say it.[/QUOTE]
I am not sure, what is dividing us?  Perhaps your husband should stop seeing this as about "HIS people", because that has a sorta polarizing tinge. We are all human, we see things trough  lenses. But what about "My people"? Let's  not do that.[/QUOTE]
I don't know what age you are, but I find it interesting that you can suggest to an 81 year old man what he should do. You have not lived with the day to day reminders of the past: The looks, the crossing to the other side of the street, the use of the N word. Reminders that no matter how many years have passed, some people still see him as inferior in every way. And yes, that makes him and me angry.[/QUOTE]


Oh, be careful. That one loves to play the victim as well![/QUOTE]

*You presume to know my life experiences? ...... *[/QUOTE]

This is why people making up 'stories ' to justify this or that prejudice doesn't work.


You repeat the same old "oh, woe is me!" BS ten times a day then claim to be an enigma? You can't have it both ways.


Maybe instead of either playing the victim or playing the racist shitbag, people could take personal responsibility, look at History honestly, and discuss the current reality rationally and reasonably?[/QUOTE]

*I won't bother chasing my tail posting with you anymore, it's a waste of time. IF you think I am just making things up, ignore me. I won't argue my life experiences with an self righteous  idiot anymore.*


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 27, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Hopefully they have mixed babies who will then just feel human


Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We already have a shortage of workers and wages aren't going up. You watch. They'll push for more immigration before they raise wages.

Notice Republicans are fighting with Trump now?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 27, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It's pissing you off? Think about how blacks feel. In fact I think the "more qualified white" thing is a myth. When it's a factory job that anyone can do you should have 12% of your workforce black. If not your company is passing up more qualified blacks for whites because most interviews aren't about who's more qualified it's who do I want to work with everyday. We all know who you'd rather work with so for some reason guys like you always decide the white is more qualified.

I asked you a question. Did you answer it? Do you think AA is no longer needed or should have never been implemented?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 27, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


I am not sure, what is dividing us?  Perhaps your husband should stop seeing this as about "HIS people", because that has a sorta polarizing tinge. We are all human, we see things trough  lenses. But what about "My people"? Let's  not do that.[/QUOTE]
I don't know what age you are, but I find it interesting that you can suggest to an 81 year old man what he should do. You have not lived with the day to day reminders of the past: The looks, the crossing to the other side of the street, the use of the N word. Reminders that no matter how many years have passed, some people still see him as inferior in every way. And yes, that makes him and me angry.[/QUOTE]


Oh, be careful. That one loves to play the victim as well![/QUOTE]

*You presume to know my life experiences? ...... *[/QUOTE]

This is why people making up 'stories ' to justify this or that prejudice doesn't work.


You repeat the same old "oh, woe is me!" BS ten times a day then claim to be an enigma? You can't have it both ways.


Maybe instead of either playing the victim or playing the racist shitbag, people could take personal responsibility, look at History honestly, and discuss the current reality rationally and reasonably?[/QUOTE]

*I won't bother chasing my tail posting with you anymore, it's a waste of time. IF you think I am just making things up, ignore me. I won't argue my life experiences with an self righteous  idiot anymore.*[/QUOTE]
He is the worst person to communicate he either does it to be annoying or he's unable to answer questions clarify explain or just have a normal conversation. I put him on ignore but now just give him nothing of substance.

I refuse to be serious with someone who won't be honest and engaging. Just give him a funny when he says something to you


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 27, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > If I (a liberal) were in charge only diverse companies would get contracts.
> ...


Please explain. Start the conversation. Where how what am I wrong?


----------



## MaryL (Aug 27, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I don't know what age you are, but I find it interesting that you can suggest to an 81 year old man what he should do. You have not lived with the day to day reminders of the past: The looks, the crossing to the other side of the street, the use of the N word. Reminders that no matter how many years have passed, some people still see him as inferior in every way. And yes, that makes him and me angry.[/QUOTE]


Oh, be careful. That one loves to play the victim as well![/QUOTE]

*You presume to know my life experiences? ...... *[/QUOTE]

This is why people making up 'stories ' to justify this or that prejudice doesn't work.


You repeat the same old "oh, woe is me!" BS ten times a day then claim to be an enigma? You can't have it both ways.


Maybe instead of either playing the victim or playing the racist shitbag, people could take personal responsibility, look at History honestly, and discuss the current reality rationally and reasonably?[/QUOTE]

*I won't bother chasing my tail posting with you anymore, it's a waste of time. IF you think I am just making things up, ignore me. I won't argue my life experiences with an self righteous  idiot anymore.*[/QUOTE]
He is the worst person to communicate he either does it to be annoying or he's unable to answer questions clarify explain or just have a normal conversation. I put him on ignore but now just give him nothing of substance.

I refuse to be serious with someone who won't be honest and engaging. Just give him a funny when he says something to you[/QUOTE]
Unokatre is a well meaning. He's deluded and can't see the facts for the trees. He wants to tell me he is knows  better than my own personal experiences. And he mocks me and he UNDERSTANDS. HE pretends  my experiences are nill.  They offend him , but he's  not in any position to question my experience, first hand experience is what history is all about.  His blithe ignorance and contempt  makes me wonder  what he really is about.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 27, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...


Here's what I'm sorry about to black people

I'm sorry so many whites lack empathy. Even the ones who don't think they are prejudice don't realize the real enemy is the man who btw isn't paying them enough either. But they tell whites it's blacks fault they're not doing better.

Truth is now most companies will probably continue to be diverse and Republicans won. If blacks didn't vote it's their fault. Blame Republicans but also blame yourselves.

The same people fucking with poor whites are fucking with poor blacks but the whites are mad at the blacks and AA.

This argument we're all having illustrates how the rich convince dumb whites to vote Republican.

But, blacks have been convinced the Democrats have let them down. The corporate media last year sold blacks the cops shooting unarmed blacks. They really discouraged blacks from voting. Steve bannon and Trump conned you dummies into thinking it didn't matter. Now you get to see and feel the difference.

Both sides need to wise up. Smart poor people get out of poverty before they have kids. Or they go to college first. But I'm sorry to all poor people born into poverty but at least you were born and the USA ain't the worst place to be stuck even if you're black. Join the army


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## sealybobo (Aug 27, 2017)

MaryL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




Oh, be careful. That one loves to play the victim as well![/QUOTE]

*You presume to know my life experiences? ...... *[/QUOTE]

This is why people making up 'stories ' to justify this or that prejudice doesn't work.


You repeat the same old "oh, woe is me!" BS ten times a day then claim to be an enigma? You can't have it both ways.


Maybe instead of either playing the victim or playing the racist shitbag, people could take personal responsibility, look at History honestly, and discuss the current reality rationally and reasonably?[/QUOTE]

*I won't bother chasing my tail posting with you anymore, it's a waste of time. IF you think I am just making things up, ignore me. I won't argue my life experiences with an self righteous  idiot anymore.*[/QUOTE]
He is the worst person to communicate he either does it to be annoying or he's unable to answer questions clarify explain or just have a normal conversation. I put him on ignore but now just give him nothing of substance.

I refuse to be serious with someone who won't be honest and engaging. Just give him a funny when he says something to you[/QUOTE]
Unokatre is a well meaning. He's deluded and can't see the facts for the trees. He wants to tell me he is knows  better than my own personal experiences. And he mocks me and he UNDERSTANDS. HE pretends  my experiences are nill.  They offend him , but he's  not in any position to question my experience, first hand experience is what history is all about.  His blithe ignorance and contempt  makes me wonder  what he really is about.[/QUOTE]
It'd be like me trying to convince a coal minor to vote democratic. Not gonna happen.

I'm strictly talking about good hearted blacks who are trying. You're talking about ghetto street people. Two different conversations.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 27, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


>


No, just keep in mind your prejudices and when you are interviewing a black and you don't give them the job don't tell us your prejudices didn't come into play. We know.

And it's blacks fault. They should have showed up in the last election and last two midterms the same way they showed up for Obama. Elections have consequences. Don't vote you don't matter.

Funny it's blm and they don't matter because if you don't vote you truly don't matter. 

Blacks have the power.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Anyone with a sense of history will recognize the predictable outcome when a would-be intelligentsia presumes to meddle as if they could construct some 'master plan' for human nature. From the fools of the Russian Revolution to the immoral idiot Woodrow Wilson and every other far-left ass who buys into the false notion that man can be perfected by controlling every variable of his life and placing him in a 'perfect' environment, the hubris that underlies the extreme left _always_ leads to failure, disaster and death. During the Great Leap Forward, Mao wrought millions of deaths because he "knew" educated urban professionals, and the country as a whole, would benefit from their being relocated to farms. More recently in the US, students who would not otherwise be accepted to prestigious universities but for some artificial advancement based on an imposed categorization and associated assumptions all too often waste years of their lives and many resources whereas in a more appropriate setting they might have found success. Imagine a thriving private company located somewhere in the Midwest brought to ruin because, regardless of available and qualified candidates, it did not meet a quota of exactly the demands of some idiotic asshole who thought the circular reality of business should be forced into the square whole of 'knowing better.' There is a difference between criminalizing overt discrimination in hiring, and imposing some asinine form of central planning that is doomed to fail and drag down countless people with it.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Only none of those bad things ever happened because of AA. You want to imagine but you have an overly wild imagination.

It's never failed and never drug down anyone.

Fortunately AA has helped millions of blacks and the whites that didn't get the job had no problem finding another job because this is America.

And I love how you think blacks who benefit from AA can't handle the job and find themselves in over their heads.

Even when you provide substance you're just so fos


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Man can be perfected by controlling every aspect of his life? Who thinks that weirdo?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I love how you compare mao moving people to farms with us letting a small % of blacks into medical school despite the fact that some whites scored higher. 

There is no connection other than you don't like either thing.

And AA hasn't hurt our society one bit. It has helped women and blacks though.

The poor whites who've been affected will have to figure something else out.

Greater good.

Schools can just make sure to take so many kids from certain zip codes. Then it won't be about color. Then maybe whites will want to go to black schools so they can be top of class in that zip.

A little social engineering


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I never said that. Stop being a dishonest piece of shit just because you can't keep up.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Every far left thinker for centuries. Of course, most leftists don't think. Some people have no sense of history even as pertains to their own supposed political orientation.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Who the fuck knows what you said.  LOL  

When you never make sense we have to try our best to translate your bullshit.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yes you did say that!!!

You said: "More recently in the US, students who would not otherwise be accepted to prestigious universities but for some artificial advancement based on an imposed categorization and associated assumptions all too often waste years of their lives"

They do?  They waste years of their lives?  Where are you getting this information from?  

If that's not what you said, why don't you tell us then what the fuck you meant.  You are equating letting blacks into schools like Harvard to Mao putting educated urbans into farms?  You're a fucking idiot!

And you are suggesting that the blacks are put into positions that are over their heads.  Why?  Do the ones that get into medical school or Harvard usually fail out?  Do you have proof of this or is this just a hunch you have about black people?  Fucking racist.

I think the blacks that got into Harvard because of AA thrive and that bothers you.  Didn't Obama go to Harvard because of AA?  I thought so.  And we know he bothers you.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



My biggest problem with AA is that it uses something to benefit, when it comes to race, what would be chastised by the very ones that support the concept if race was used to deny.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Once again the discussion you begged for goes completely over your head.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


My biggest problem with ending AA is that white hiring managers all across America will stop hiring blacks.  But I guess since Republicans don't like AA and they won the White House House and Senate and they control the Supreme Court I have absolutely no problem with them ending AA and then we will see in 4 years if ending the program negatively affects black people.  

Black people should have voted.  Same if Republicans make abortion illegal.  Pro choice people can't say they weren't warned.  Elections have consequences.

I will think Republicans are big fat pussies if they don't end AA.  All talk.  I don't even know why we are debating the election is over.  Just end it.  

But don't try to sell us on it.  We don't like it.  Still it's your call.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Why do you assume if the results are unequal it's automatically due to unequal treatment?  Do you what football games and if the scored isn't a tie at the end assume that the losing team was treated unfairly by the referees?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...




I don't know why.  Maybe facts, history, logic, statistics and knowing how white people think and act has something to do with my conclusion.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



In other words, you ASSume so because it's what you WANT to believe and it makes it easier than looking at the truth.  You don't have a conclusion.  You're pushing the something must be wrong if certain groups don't get the same results as others.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 
> They do?  They waste years of their lives?  Where are you getting this information from?
> 
> ...



Typical leftist who doesn't care what the real consequences of arrogantly ignorant ideas may be. If it flatters a leftist's delusions, the hell with what happens to real people. 

"The single biggest problem in this system -- a problem documented by *a vast and growing array of research* -- is the tendency of large preferences to boomerang and harm their intended beneficiaries. Large preferences often _place students in environments where they can neither learn nor compete effectively -- even though these same students would thrive had they gone to less competitive but still quite good schools._

The student who would flourish at, say, Wake Forest, instead finds himself at Duke, where the professors are not teaching at a pace designed for him.

We refer to this problem as "mismatch," a word that largely explains why, _even though blacks are more likely to enter college than are whites with similar backgrounds, they will usually get much lower grades, rank toward the bottom of the class, and far more often drop out. Because of mismatch, racial preference policies often stigmatize minorities, reinforce pernicious stereotypes, and undermine the self-confidence of beneficiaries_, rather than creating the diverse racial utopias so often advertised in college campus brochures."


The Painful Truth About Affirmative Action


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



No, there have been dozens if not hundreds of studies and it's a fact that whites have been racist towards blacks.  The Kerner Commission is a good example.  White people didn't let that information out because Johnson didn't want whites to feel bad that they were found to be at fault and to blame for the conditions blacks find themselves in.  

One of my right wing buddies still hasn't answered my question.  Maybe you will.  Do you think AA was needed but is no longer needed or do you think AA was never needed?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2017)

http://public.econ.duke.edu/~psarcidi/grades_4.0.pdf



http://www.seaphe.org/pdf/williamsseptember.pdf


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2017)

"To cite just a few examples of the findings:


Black college freshmen are more likely to aspire to science or engineering careers than are white freshmen, but mismatch causes blacks to abandon these fields at twice the rate of whites.


Blacks who start college interested in pursuing a doctorate and an academic career are twice as likely to be derailed from this path if they attend a school where they are mismatched.


About half of black college students rank in the bottom 20 percent of their classes (and the bottom 10 percent in law school).


*Black law school graduates are four times as likely to fail bar exams as are whites; mismatch explains half of this gap.*


_Interracial friendships are more likely to form among students with relatively similar levels of academic preparation; thus, blacks and Hispanics are more socially integrated on campuses where they are less academically mismatched_."


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



It should have never been put in place.  When you argue that the need for it is because using race to deny was a bad thing and try to justify how using race to benefit makes using race OK, you lose all credibility.  If a black gets hired where race is used to benefit, that's no different than your claim that blacks were denied because of race being bad.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


How insulting and what nonsense.  

Affirmative action in university admissions started in the late 1960s as a noble effort to jump-start racial integration and foster equal opportunity. But somewhere along the decades, it has lost its way.

So it was a good idea but you say it's "lost its way".  Ok I am open to that possibility.

And like I said, Republicans won and they believe the time to end AA is now so I'm ok with that.  Even if I was black I would only blame my people for not showing up and putting Hillary in the White House.  Not that she wouldn't have stabbed them in the back like Bill did when he signed welfare reform but that's another story.

So ok, end AA.  Maybe it has become a bad program and maybe that black would have been better served at a lesser University.  Do you have stats on how many blacks fail out of schools because they got in because of AA and actually they weren't prepared to go there?

And how about the 1/3 of the white kids I went to school with freshman year who failed out?  My white room mate did better on the SAT but he failed out.  I graduated.  Imagine that.   

No, I think this is absolute horse shit.  I think any white kid who doesn't get in his first try can go to another school or try again.  Maybe he/she will do better going to UNLV instead of Harvard.  

Consider this.  As many as 1 in 3 first-year students won't make it back for sophomore year.   So maybe we need to look at all universities and ask them why they are accepting so many white kids who aren't prepared.  Maybe they should deny the kids and tell them to go to community college first.  I wonder why they don't?  Could it be the $20K a year they get?  

So you keep worrying about the 6 blacks who get in over 6 whites who maybe tested a little better but realize those whites were at the bottom of all the white kids who took the test and of all the kids who did best, 1/3 will drop out.  So don't go feeling sorry for those 6 kids who didn't get in.  At least two of them would have failed out anyways.

And my brother wasn't accepted to Michigan State University his first year but went to community college, then got accepted and is now a VP of a fortune 500.  No black kid stopped him from doing what he wanted to do.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> [......
> 
> So it was a good idea but you [sic] say it's "lost its way".  .....





I didn't say that.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ........
> 
> No, I think this is absolute horse shit. ......




Real academic research is credible. There is pertinent data in the links provided.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > [......
> ...


I quoted the article you linked you dumb piece of crap!  LOL.  You didn't even read your own fucking article you posted!!!  LOL.  You just liked the title!!!  Ha ha!!!  I can't take you seriously.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ....
> .... who've been affected will have to figure something else out.
> 
> Greater good......
> ...





Same thing Mao said. Same thing every leftist has said for centuries.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ........
> ...


I did read your academic research you fuck nut!  Did you???

And I don't really care about the opinion of what white kids at Duke wrote in their academic research.  I'm sure if black students did the research they'd come to a different conclusion.  I bet no black students participated.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So is that Duke research paper you linked fact or opinion?  I believe its opinion based on their findings and statistics but I bet you could say the same thing about the 1/3 of all the white kids who fail or drop out their freshman year.  Do you have a study as to why so many white kids drop out their first year?  Maybe if the school did a better job kicking their asses down to a community college they would have  better served those kids.  But those kids want to get in sooo bad before they realize they are over their heads but still the school lets them all try even though they know 1/3 are going to leave before the first year is up.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


We are all about of Maozies.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> .....
> 
> And I don't really care about the opinion of what white kids at Duke wrote in their academic research.  I'm sure if black students did the research they'd come to a different conclusion.  I bet no black students participated.




Typically, liberals deny reality whenever it fails to meet the demands of leftist ideology.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2017)

A "Dubious Expediency": How Race-Preferential Admissions Policies on Campus Hurt Minority Students


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2017)

Does affirmative action hurt minorities?


----------



## Correll (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...





I'm sure that they will resist raising wages and fight for more immigration.


We need to "Support Trump" in keeping to this promise.


----------



## Correll (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





1. I've seen more qualified whites passed over for promotion to be given to a black that got herself shortly fired, as I warned. TO be replaced by another black who failed. To be replaced by another black, ironically one I mentored, who finally succeeded.

2. Your lack of respect or concern for "factory workers" is wrong. A. in the interest of fairness to the white want to be factory workers and B. for their co-workers who have to put up with less qualified co-workers.


3. I don't know if it was the right answer in the past, but it is certainly the wrong answer now. End it immediately, across the board. Anti-white discrimination is a cancer tearing this nation apart.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I can understand the need for AA to kind of "prime the pump" to equal access to educational opportunities.  But 50 years has been plenty of time to do that.  Having already had a black president is proof of that.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



1.  I've seen more qualified blacks get passed over for whites who didn't work out.  This happens more than the opposite.  

2.  You prove in every post that you have a negative attitude towards black workers.  The only ones who make it are ones you mentor because without you they are nothing.  LOL.  

So you do admit there was a need and reason for AA in the past. Thank you for at least admitting that.  Or at least not denying it.  That was awfully white of you.  LOL.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



If you're "priming the pump", how is using the very same thing to do the priming suddenly OK when it was wrong and the very reason why AA was claimed to have been put in place?  It seems the argument in favor of AA is that "race is wrong to use when making a determination until it's used to benefit the groups that say using race was wrong".


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




1)  Can you prove it with names, addresses, and phone number so we can verify your claim?

2)  I have a negative attitude toward anyone that says using (fill in the blank) is wrong until (fill in the blank) is used to benefit the very group that says (fill in the blank) is wrong.

There is no need for a program that uses the very characteristics it said was wrong to use and is the reason for putting it in place then uses those very characteristics when it suits their wants.


----------



## Correll (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





1. My observations say otherwise. 

2. Nothing I have said, justifies your claim. You preconceptions are misleading you.

3. It is certainly the wrong answer now.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Now I see why you are confused.  AA was put in place because the vast majority of hiring managers are white and for decades they wouldn't hire blacks.  Because they weren't qualified.  Because they were lazy.  Stupid.  Etc.  You gave every excuse.  Well then we put AA in place and now blacks are fairly represented in the work place.  It took AA to stop white bad behavior.

Now that Republicans are in power you should undo AA.  Do you think you guys can do it?  You haven't been able to get anything else past.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You don't have a negative attitude towards blacks?  Lets see what you wrote:  

"whites have to put up with less qualified co-workers."

Sorry white factory workers have to put up with less qualified blacks.  What about the blacks who have to put up with less qualified whites?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



How would you have gotten corporations to start hiring blacks?  You wouldn't have.  That's why we did it.

Same way you didn't fix healthcare.  You bitch about our solution but have none of your own.  

Conservatives by definition want to conserve the status quote. I understand whites want to keep the good old boy network going.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Again, you're confused.  You automatically equate unequal results with unequal opportunity.  They aren't the same thing.   

Those aren't excuses.  Those are reasons.  You call them excuses because you can't face reality.  

No, AA was used, much life feminism was used to give ugly women a chance, to give people could otherwise not make it on their own something they didn't earn but given based on a factor over which they had no control.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Are you saying whites should have a good attitude if required to put up with less qualified co-workers?

Less qualified whites?  You mean there is AA that takes white into account?


----------



## Correll (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




If, as you want, and as many do, 

employers hire to make sure that their workforce reflects the local black percentage. 


then at least some of the time, they will be hiring less qualified blacks to make that percentage.


(the other times, when the applying blacks are the ones that are more qualified, there is no problem)





IN those instances, the more qualified workers, both white and black, will have to put up with less qualified co workers.


That is what happens if you require equal representation regardless of qualifications.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Have blacks start providing a reason to get hired rather than complaining their lower qualifications made them the best candidate.  

I've proposed a solution.  Go back to what we had before.  It worked fine for me.  Don't mandate that those using the ER for basic things get it if they can't pay and send you the bill.  

If the status quo means whites get hired more often because whites are more qualified, how is that a bad thing?

Care to apply the concept you have to the NFL?  We need affirmative action for white players because the only reason blacks are getting picked is because they're black.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Let's apply what you said to the NFL and see how quickly people like sealybobo go for that.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Blacks make up ten percent of the population so socially responsible companies have ten percent of their workforce black. Fair and right.
> 
> Small businesses don't have to but should


There is no reason for there to be ANY arithmetic done.  Whoever is best qualified for a job, promotion, college admission, college financial aid (within need considerations), business loans, etc should get them.  Period.  Your endorsement of racial discrimination sucks.  It's NOT fair, and NOT right.  It's also not legal.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> N
> 
> AA was passed for a reason. Are you saying it's no longer needed? Are you saying it should have never been implemented?


I'm saying it's not needed, should never have been implemented, is immoral, is illegal, and all those who have perpetrated it, should be arrested and fined heavily. Fines should be used to pay reparations$$ to victimized whites.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> If I (a liberal) were in charge only diverse companies would get contracts.


What about those with all black workforce ?


----------



## Correll (Aug 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > If I (a liberal) were in charge only diverse companies would get contracts.
> ...




All black is incredible diverse.


By liberal definitions.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Obviously your definition of racist is different than mine.


What's YOUR definition ?


----------



## Correll (Aug 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously your definition of racist is different than mine.
> ...




Any white not wallowing in white guilt.


----------



## Correll (Aug 28, 2017)

Past time for this. I think I already posted this in this thread, but it needs it some more.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> My husband is an 81 year old black man, and to say that he is presently not effected by slavery is simply not true. For the 37 years we have been together, he has talked about what it's like to picture those things happening to HIS ancestors - HIS people. The way they were taken from their homeland and enslaved. The way they were dehumanized. When people tell him to forget about it his response is "You want me to forget about MY history? Do you forget about yours?"
> 
> The realization of how his people were treated makes him angry. That anger burns inside of him because there is nothing that can be done about it. If he were to express that anger in violence he would be locked up. When he tries to express it in words, he is told to leave it in the past.
> 
> If you have not lived with those images in your mind, how can you know whether or not they effect someone?  If you have not wondered what would have been different for you had your ancestors not been brought here against their will, what tribe you may have belonged to, what things you might have accomplished if unhindered, you cannot possibly say it has no effect.


You seem to be OBLIVIOUS to the fact that racial discrimination today (and for the past 50+ years has been AGAINST WHITES, not against blacks.  You know this, don't you ?

And why are you talking about "_how his people were treated"_ prior to the enaction of Affirmative Action (over 590 years ago) ?.......instead of talking about how badly whites have been treated for the past 50 years ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

Correll said:


> Any white not wallowing in white guilt.


I await her answer.  Should be be interesting.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Its hardly "fucking white people" at all. White females hsve been and continue to be the primary beneficiaries of AA.


That's a myth and a ridiculous one. There are many times more white female victims of affirmative action than ones helped by it.  The number helped by it is very small. The number harmed by it is enormous.  That's because, the white female victims includes not only those who were denied opportunities because they were white (Ex. like 7 white women in my graduate school in 1977), but it also includes the Millions of white wives and daughters of white men who were victimized.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Here's what I'm sorry about to black people
> 
> I'm sorry so many whites lack empathy.


Why should people (blacks) who are unfairly receiving first crack at jobs, college, $$$, etc receive _"empathy"_ ?
It is whites who should get empathy (and reparations$$$ - for 50 years of racial discrimination against them)


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Only none of those bad things ever happened because of AA. You want to imagine but you have an overly wild imagination.
> 
> It's never failed and never drug down anyone.


This country is suffering from an epidemic of black dum dums, who got jobs by AA. only because they were black, and are now making a mess of our society.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> And AA hasn't hurt our society one bit. It has helped women and blacks though.
> 
> The poor whites who've been affected will have to figure something else out.
> 
> ...


How about the _"social engineering"_ of putting people in jail who think like you do ?  Racial discrimination (including affirmative action) happens to be ILLEGAL.  Didn't you know ? .


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

I don't usually do this, but this thread needs it badly.  I mean really.  >>>

Why Don’t They March Against BLACK Supremacy ?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks make up ten percent of the population so socially responsible companies have ten percent of their workforce black. Fair and right.
> ...



It would be interesting to know if sealybobo would want that same concept applied to the NFL, NBA, and MLB?  I can just about predict what he'll say.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> It would be interesting to know if sealybobo would want that same concept applied to the NFL, NBA, and MLB?  I can just about predict what he'll say.


Well, sealybobo ?  What DO you say ?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be interesting to know if sealybobo would want that same concept applied to the NFL, NBA, and MLB?  I can just about predict what he'll say.
> ...



He's the one arguing in favor of businesses hiring by proportion to society.  As I've said, I can predict his answer.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes.  It's called all the prejudice hiring managers in America who forced the government, who by the way is the ultimate referee here, into regulating industry to force companies who were acting badly to hire a proportionate share of black people.  

Now you white bigots and racists act like white companies were forced to hire inferior blacks.  So basically you're saying there were legitimate reasons whites weren't hiring blacks.

You guys are prejudice and the country you run is/was prejudice.  Now end AA like you want to and we will see what the results are.  Hopefully you are right and the need for it is over.

But interesting I can't find one person to say AA was never needed but I would be a million dollars that back then had USMB been a thing you cock suckers would be arguing against AA.  No question in my mind.  

Unk, go fuck yourself.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



American sports are very very very socialist.  Do you think all American workers should have such good unions such as our major league sports where the workers get paid what they are worth?  

And since Unkotard quoted the Atlantic, so will I. 

Why American Sports Are Socialist


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks make up ten percent of the population so socially responsible companies have ten percent of their workforce black. Fair and right.
> ...



Yea but when left to your discretion you guys always found the whites to be more qualified.  Isn't that interesting?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > If I (a liberal) were in charge only diverse companies would get contracts.
> ...


Like?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I said it wasn't needed.  Anything that does the very thing using race that you argue as to why it was needed isn't needed.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Not found, determined by looking at the qualifications.  There is a difference.    Finding implies intentionally looking.  Determining is going based on what's provided without having to do that.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Much like the minimum wage, professional athletes are paid more than they are worth.  

You said businesses should hired with a social conscience based on proportions.  Just as I predicted, you wouldn't want that to happen when blacks are hired at a highly disproportionate level.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Yes.  It's called all the prejudice hiring managers in America who forced the government, who by the way is the ultimate referee here, into regulating industry to force companies who were acting badly to hire a proportionate share of black people.
> 
> Now you white bigots and racists act like white companies were forced to hire inferior blacks.  So basically you're saying there were legitimate reasons whites weren't hiring blacks.
> 
> ...


HA HA HA.  This is too funny.  

1.  You racist bigot, yes the companies (regardless of who owns them) ARE _"forced to hire inferior blacks"_ (as well as equal blacks), and this abomination (which you racistly support) has been going on for 50+ years.

2.  There was never a need for RACE-BASED AA.  If people (of any race) have been deprived economically, maybe they should get a break, but because they need it, not what color they are.

3.  I have ALWAYS argued against race-based AA, and you should too.  Only reason you don't, is you're  an anti-white racist.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be interesting to know if sealybobo would want that same concept applied to the NFL, NBA, and MLB?  I can just about predict what he'll say.
> ...


Not applicable.  Now it is interesting though that you bring up these sports who also had a problem with white owners NEVER finding any blacks who could manage a team.  And for years you racists said they weren't smart enough to be winning coaches or quarterbacks.  Admit that's true?

AA is government-mandated, government-sanctioned, and voluntary private programs that tend to focus on access to education and employment, specifically granting special consideration to historically excluded groups such as racial minorities or women.

Let me know if more qualified whites are not getting the job because blacks are not hiring whites.  Then maybe you will have a point.    

Quit acting like you whites are more qualified and smarter.  You're not.  You were discriminating and that's why AA was put in place.  

Do any of you suggest that you would have been for AA back when they put it into place?  Because none of you are admitting that you think it should have never been inacted.  But your arguments suggest it shouldn't have been.  At least these are the arguments you would have made when you were fighting it.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.  It's called all the prejudice hiring managers in America who forced the government, who by the way is the ultimate referee here, into regulating industry to force companies who were acting badly to hire a proportionate share of black people.
> ...


But I'm white you stupid fuck.  What I am is a thinking progressive liberal.  

The whole reason for AA was to help blacks against racist white hiring managers.  Back then that was basically all of them.  And then later women needed help against you fucks.  Because you said they weren't qualified either. Are you against sex based AA?  Well sorry but we had to because you insisted women weren't as good.  Now we see you were wrong and women now have a place in the workforce.  In fact most of the new jobs being created are women's work.

Occupations with the most job growth

Pretty soon you white men are going to be crying that no one will hire you as a nurse.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



It's not applicable to you because it would require getting rid of blacks that are disproportionately represented in those sports.  

I already admitted I believe it never should have been put in place.  Can't you read or are you like most blacks with an average 85 IQ?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



AA was put in place, much like feminists pushed their agenda to get ugly women a chance, to give those that weren't qualified to do it on their own a chance based on something they said being used to deny them was wrong.  

Anyone that has to rely on AA to get whatever they get has proven they aren't as good as those of us that don't use it.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

More Men Are Taking ‘Women’s’ Jobs, Usually Disadvantaged Men

And maybe you white dudes need to get an education


Women (28%) are more likely than men (23%) to have a certificate or license.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I already know you guys can defend anything and will if forced to but I find it interesting that guys like Correll didn't say it was never needed.  At least he's admitting we had a racism problem in the past.  If you won't even do that then I won't take you seriously.  

You're still sticking to the 1950's lie that the reason you weren't hiring blacks is because they weren't qualified.  Even though we know that turned out to be a big fat lie, you keep telling it.  Nice.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Not applicable.  Now it is interesting though that you bring up these sports who also had a problem with white owners NEVER finding any blacks who could manage a team.  And for years you racists said they weren't smart enough to be winning coaches or quarterbacks.  Admit that's true?
> 
> AA is government-mandated, government-sanctioned, and voluntary private programs that tend to focus on access to education and employment, specifically granting special consideration to historically excluded groups such as racial minorities or women.
> 
> ...


1.  Let you know ?  You're saying that you don't know that >> "more qualified whites are not getting the job because blacks are not hiring whites" ?  Just come to Tampa, and look at the very large state workforce office.  Tell me how many whites you see working there.  Hint:  count them on fingers of one hand.

2. I posted that AA should NEVER have been enacted, a few posts ago.  And that I've ALWAYS beeb opposed to it (as it is designed > racially)

3.  You DODGED Conservative65's question (post 399)


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Well you should go to an all black country that discriminates against you and then we will tell you that if you haven't made it it's not because of that discrimination it's because you are a loser.

Hell, even in a white country you are a loser.  No winner talks like you.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



You are as stupid as Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com

In the coming days, the U.S. Supreme Court is expected to rule in a potentially landmark case on the constitutionality of affirmative action. The original lawsuit was filed on behalf of Abigail Fisher, a woman who claims that she was denied admission to the University of Texas because she is white. But study after study shows that affirmative action helps white women as much or even more than it helps men and women of color. Ironically, Fisher is exactly the kind of person affirmative action helps the most in America today.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Like?


That wasn't the question.

Again:  >>  What about those with all black workforce ?  If a liberal were in charge, would it grant contracts to* that* non-diversity ?  Still waiting for your answer.

And I notice that you're also dodging my thread about black supremacy.

Why Don’t They March Against BLACK Supremacy ?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You said, twice, no one said it after I had said it many times.  

You're still going the typical Liberal automatic that if the results aren't what you like, somehow someone was cheated.    You think results you don't like mean opportunities didn't exist.  Failure to get a result doesn't mean you weren't given the chance.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




Wait a second!!!

*Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It?*
*The Supreme Court’s decision to uphold the program benefits the women who fought against it most of all.*

*In 2016 the Supreme Court upheld affirmative action in higher education admissions???*

*Then it is settled.  Stop crying over things you have no control over.  Why don't you focus on tax breaks for the rich and deregulating the banks and enviornment?  Move on like you did after the healthcare flop!*


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Not one of those women benefited because she was white.  In case you haven't heard, white isn't a factor than can be used in AA.    That means the white part of white female accounts for 0% of the benefit and the female part accounts for 100%.  I know such big numbers are hard for a poorly educated retard like you to grasp.  Trust me, I'm correct.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Wait a second!!!!!!

Are you saying that a characteristic not part of AA can count when looking at the results?  Tell me, with supportive evidence, just how much of the white part of white female played a role.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



I commend you for being an unashamed bigot and idiot.

We know people were cheated.  We sit next to the racist white hiring managers everyday.  Do you think I am a traitor to our race for telling on you racists?  Well fuck off.  You should have welcomed my Greek father when he first came to this country.  Now I already know what evil fucks you are and racists.  So now I may look like one of you but I will never be one of you thank gosh.  Gosh because I don't believe in god either.  Belief in that makes people stupid.  Watch I'll prove it.  Do you believe?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



If I was the only white in such a country, and by the way no such place exists, I'd be a winner by default.  

I can't be a loser.  Unlike blacks that you admit get benefits from AA, as a white person I don't need such a thing.  I'm capable of doing it without that kind of help.  Also, I don't want it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



We know what you say.  

You're definitely not one of us.  A NL like you will never be.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Clearly we, this country, disagreed with you decades ago and now I just found out that are right leaning Supreme Court upheld AA last year?  It's settled.  I'm about to wrap this up.  You guys lost.  Bye.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> But I'm white you stupid fuck.  What I am is a thinking progressive liberal.
> 
> The whole reason for AA was to help blacks against racist white hiring managers.  Back then that was basically all of them.  And then later women needed help against you fucks.  Because you said they weren't qualified either. Are you against sex based AA?  Well sorry but we had to because you insisted women weren't as good.  Now we see you were wrong and women now have a place in the workforce.  In fact most of the new jobs being created are women's work.
> 
> ...


HA HA.  Why are you calling me stupid ? I don't care what your race is. You are an anti-white, racist bigot. That's a factor of your personality, not your race, you dum dum.

Yes I'm against sex-based AA, and you should be too.  And if you're OK with it, then you're a sexist bigot also.  As I said before, if there is ever any preference to be given other than pure qualifications, it should be economic NEED, not race or sex, or any of these other dopey classifications that looney liberals come up with.

It's guys like you who would give a job to a single woman or black guy, with $100,000 in the bank, over a white guy with 4 kids who's broke, and in debt.  Sheeesh!  Re-examine yourself.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


And you see, I don't even L N's.  But I know if we are going to live with them you got to stop being a white N.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I can't be a loser.  Unlike you, I'm not an AA supporters thinking the less qualified should get something they didn't earn.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



No, you're not a NL.  You're simply a n*****r.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > But I'm white you stupid fuck.  What I am is a thinking progressive liberal.
> ...



Well it's funny because back when AA was passed I'm pretty sure it was 99% white men who passed it.  And the Supreme Court approved it again in 2016.  They will not bring it up again for at least another decade.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I don't think the less qualified person gets the job when racist white companies are forced to hire 12% blacks or not get goverment contracts.  If you want to insist blacks can't do what you do then have fun on the private market.  But don't try to get government contracts.  Now you can now that Trump is President but not when we are back in the White House.

So most companies will continue to follow the 12% rule because 3 years is right around the corner.  You don't want to lose your big government contract because President Winfrey took your contract away.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Clearly we, this country, disagreed with you decades ago and now I just found out that are right leaning Supreme Court upheld AA last year?  It's settled.  I'm about to wrap this up.  You guys lost.  Bye.


Uh, sorry to disillusion you pal, but Trump and Sessions have already set in motion actions to abolish AA, and they will have the votes on the SCOTUS to do it (just like the Muslim ban was approved)  "Last year" the SCOTUS was left-leaning. Now one of Trump's picks (Gorsuch) is on the court and another righty (or 2) will soon be added.

You're not keeping up with the news >>>

Trump's DOJ to Probe Discrimination Against White Students

Sessions’s move to take on affirmative action energizes Trump’s base


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Yes because of your white privilege.  I was talking to an educated white the other day and they were explaining to me how he benefited from his friends parents.  Even though he didn't have a dad his buddy Jimmy did and after college Jimmy's dad got him a job in the firm.  Black people don't have that benefit.  

Anyways, I know I'm talking over your head.  I'm going to find someone a little less of a loser and someone a bit smarter.  I like Correll.  He sticks to his guns but he's clearly not an idiot like you.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly we, this country, disagreed with you decades ago and now I just found out that are right leaning Supreme Court upheld AA last year?  It's settled.  I'm about to wrap this up.  You guys lost.  Bye.
> ...



a.  Gorsucks only replaced Scalia.  The court wasn't left last year.  Is this a lie you are telling me or are you stupid?

b.  I wonder if they will address this again before the next election.  I doubt it.  Then after Trump and Sessions will be gone.  

c.  And maybe the court won't hear it again.  They have already decided.  Do you know what stari decisis is?  Of course you don't I forgot you are stupid.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> I don't think the less qualified person gets the job when racist white companies are forced to hire 12% blacks or not get goverment contracts.  If you want to insist blacks can't do what you do then have fun on the private market.  But don't try to get government contracts.  Now you can now that Trump is President but not when we are back in the White House.
> 
> So most companies will continue to follow the 12% rule because 3 years is right around the corner.  You don't want to lose your big government contract because President Winfrey took your contract away.


"WE" ?  If that means Democrats, forget it.  That institution no longer exists.  Poor guys - they died 3 years ago, and they don't know it.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> a.  Gorsucks only replaced Scalia.  The court wasn't left last year.  Is this a lie you are telling me or are you stupid?
> 
> b.  I wonder if they will address this again before the next election.  I doubt it.  Then after Trump and Sessions will be gone.
> 
> c.  And maybe the court won't hear it again.  They have already decided.  Do you know what stari decisis is?  Of course you don't I forgot you are stupid.


Sure they were left. They OK'd same sex marriage didn't they ? And (you said yourself) OKd AA 

.  Those days are gone forever now, Get used to it.

As for your cute Latin words,  don't you know > in American politics, .....anything goes.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Yes because of your white privilege.  I was talking to an educated white the other day and they were explaining to me how he benefited from his friends parents.  Even though he didn't have a dad his buddy Jimmy did and after college Jimmy's dad got him a job in the firm.  Black people don't have that benefit.
> 
> Anyways, I know I'm talking over your head.  I'm going to find someone a little less of a loser and someone a bit smarter.  I like Correll.  He sticks to his guns but he's clearly not an idiot like you.



There is no such thing as _"white privilege"_. Are you nuts ? The privilege to be discriminated against.?.. in AA ?  Pheeeew! (high-pitched whistle; eyes rolling around in head)


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





sealybobo said:


> . Black people don't have that benefit.



they don't?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

Anyone wanna guess they won't last 10 days ?   Hot in August you know.

10-Day March Against White Supremacy to Head to DC

Why Don’t They March Against BLACK Supremacy ?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ......Even though he didn't have a dad his buddy Jimmy did and after college Jimmy's dad got him a job in the firm.  Black people don't have that benefit. ....



What an offensive assumption. Successful black Americans have connections and look out for family same as anyone else. Talented black Americans make connections and get valuable recommendations that help move up and along same as anyone else. 

The underlying issues here are much more complicated than any of the childish nonsense being played with here.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ......Even though he didn't have a dad his buddy Jimmy did and after college Jimmy's dad got him a job in the firm.  Black people don't have that benefit. ....
> ...



Ok you dumb fuck.  The poor kids in your poor inner city school that you teach in have the same fucking connections we had out in middle class suburbia.  SUUUUURRREEEE they do.  Liar.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes because of your white privilege.  I was talking to an educated white the other day and they were explaining to me how he benefited from his friends parents.  Even though he didn't have a dad his buddy Jimmy did and after college Jimmy's dad got him a job in the firm.  Black people don't have that benefit.
> ...


You poor nazi.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ......Even though he didn't have a dad his buddy Jimmy did and after college Jimmy's dad got him a job in the firm.  Black people don't have that benefit. ....
> ...


Excuse me, maybe Tyrone has a dad who works as a supervisor on the plant floor who knows someone higher up who can get Tyrone a job in upper white collar management.  I suppose that sort of thing could happen at a liberal progressive union type company like Ford.  Historically this has been a white thang.  It's not an offensive assumption because it happens for white people all across America.  Go into the hoods in Chicago and Detroit and ask them if their friends have parents with such connections.  Are you sure you work in a inner city school?  I almost don't believe it.   

Anyways, this happened for my brother.  My dad was hourly at ford.  After my brother got his masters he got an intern at Ford.  We believe my dad helped get my brother hired because he talked to a supervisor who likes him a lot.  A white guy mind you.  Anyways, long story short my brother got a sweet 6 figure gig at Ford and now is a VP at a tier 1 supplier.  White privilege.  It's wonderful. 

My brother doesn't care that white privilege got him that job.  But at least he understands it and he fights to make sure blacks are getting a fair shake.  As a VP in HR he has some influence over the companies hiring practices.  Thank god he's not an evil ignorant racist like you guys.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




You have a truly ridiculously exaggerated sense of self-importance to imagine you are worth lying to, brainless. Black, white, Latino, and Asian students I teach in economically challenged areas are less likely to have lucrative connections, just as black, white, Latino, and Asian students I tutor in wealthy suburbs are more likely to have them. The color difference is green, you race-baiting whore. I have and do put the two together when and how possible. 


There is a real world out there beyond the brainless bullshit bantered about by bullshit artists here.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Good point.  I suppose I'm not as worried about middle class blacks as I am poor whites/blacks.

You make a good point.  Who am I most concerned about middle class blacks or poor whites.  The answer would be poor whites.  The middle class blacks have figured it out.

I'm just worried about policies and practices that hurt minorities.  And I don't even know why because I'm white.  I want them to end AA.  Not that I think they should I think it's a good program to force companies to act responsibly.  But if you guys want to end it by all means I want to see as much change as possible these next few years.  So far I've seen very little difference.  Maybe Republicans are right there is no diff.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



That's not what privilege.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



The choices minorities make hurt them more than anything anyone else could ever do to them.  

To force companies to act responsibly or to be used by government to push some social experiment?    The experiment failed.  Even with almost 60 years of AA, blacks still lag behind whites in so many ways.  What's sad is they've had a head start using a characteristic they said was wrong to use because it denied them something and still couldn't win.  They were spotted "H-O-R-S" in a game of horse and still couldn't win.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



The less qualified person does when the only concern is getting to the 12% without regard of what those that get there can do but with their skin color.  

Go troll somewhere else, NL.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Well look at you whites after 60 years.  You've taken a step back too.  And typically your masters are blaming blacks and immigrants rather than them who sent all your jobs overseas.

AA wasn't a failure just like Obama's stimulus wasn't a failure.  It helped a lot of people get through Bush's Great recession as it was designed to do.  

AA isn't a failure in fact it must be working well if it's getting you racists all jacked up.

But again, go ahead and end it.  This is just a wedge issue they use to divide us.  Do you think you or your kid are going to now get into harvard?  Get over it.  You're a loser with or without AA.  Only with AA you feel you have someone to blame.  Cute.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> [You poor nazi.


Are you insane ? You equate opposition to racial discrimination against whites (in AA) with "Nazi"?  is there a doctor in the house ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Good point.  I suppose I'm not as worried about middle class blacks as I am poor whites/blacks.
> 
> You make a good point.  Who am I most concerned about middle class blacks or poor whites.  The answer would be poor whites.  The middle class blacks have figured it out.
> 
> I'm just worried about policies and practices that hurt minorities.  And I don't even know why because I'm white.  I want them to end AA.  Not that I think they should I think it's a good program to force companies to act responsibly.  But if you guys want to end it by all means I want to see as much change as possible these next few years.  So far I've seen very little difference.  Maybe Republicans are right there is no diff.


"Change" ?   You want to see WHAT change ?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



No we haven't.  We still beat black despite the 4 letter head start I referenced above.  

I'm not a loser because I, unlike those using AA, didn't need it to be a success.  Even with AA, many are still failure.  A head start and still falling behind.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Well look at you whites after 60 years.  You've taken a step back too.  And typically your masters are blaming blacks and immigrants rather than them who sent all your jobs overseas.
> 
> AA wasn't a failure just like Obama's stimulus wasn't a failure.  It helped a lot of people get through Bush's Great recession as it was designed to do.
> 
> ...


You're just babbling.  

As for the jobs going overseas, Trump has been blaming those outsourcers all along, and still does. and the immigrants you mention, are just more outsourcing.  US Jobs going to low wage foreign workers.  They just happen to be here, that's all. Fundamentally it's all the same.  International outsourcing to countries overseas. Domestic outsourcing to foreign countries whose workers are here, to do those jobs that can only be done inside the US (landscaping, construction, janitorial, etc)


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Well look at you whites after 60 years.  You've taken a step back too.  And typically your masters are blaming blacks and immigrants rather than them who sent all your jobs overseas.
> ...



I just talked to one of our resident racists at work.  I asked him if he would like a black doctor or engineer who got into college because of AA.  He said, "did they complete the program?"  And I said yes.  He said then he would have no problem them operating on him or building a building he lived in.  

Remember, the whites who don't get into college finished at the very bottom of the test.  Who's to say they would even finish the program?  We know that 1/3 of freshman drop out of college.  I bet you a very large % of those kids are the kids that finished at the bottom.  So I'm ok with bypassing them and allowing some blacks who scored a little lower on the test because they still have to graduate.

And I'll be willing to bet the blacks graduate at a much higher rate.  They have more to prove.  Unlike whites they can't just drop out and go work for their neighbors father on the factory floor or coal mine.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Well look at you whites after 60 years.  You've taken a step back too.  And typically your masters are blaming blacks and immigrants rather than them who sent all your jobs overseas.
> ...



This is why I love Rex Tillerson

It was a stunning moment. On Sunday, Secretary of State Rex Tillerson suggested that the president of the United States does not speak for American values.

After deflecting questions from Fox News’ Chris Wallace about President Donald Trump’s failure to condemn white supremacist groups who incited deadly violence in Charlottesville, Virginia, by saying that he and the State Department “represent America’s values,” Tillerson said that “the president speaks for himself.”

Trump Has Essentially Abdicated The Basic Responsibilities Of A President | HuffPost


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> http://public.econ.duke.edu/~psarcidi/grades_4.0.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.seaphe.org/pdf/williamsseptember.pdf


.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


If you don't understand my "priming the pump" analogy... then trying to explain to you would be an exercise in futility.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



If you don't have the ability to explain it, tells me it isn't a very good analogy.    I understand.  You're blaming me for your faults.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I got it. So what's wrong with you


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Here's my ruling. After black people's abysmal showing in the last election I feel affirmative action needs to go away. Voting is essential to being a good citizen. And elections have consequences.

The bush tax breaks were supposed to expire but Republicans wanted to make them permenant. Then Democrats won and they went away. Elections have consequences.

Anyways elections have consequences


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Yet you offer no explanation just a claim.  I don't believe you, liar.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Prime the pump. In other words the good old boys weren't hiring blacks or women. So, the ultimate referee (we the people) decided to insist companies hire a proper share of blacks and women.

What was the penalty for not abiding by AA?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



The problem with insisting that more blacks and women get hired is that the insistence was based on skin color and gender rather than qualifications.  Strange how those referees insisted that something they said was being used to deny someone was suddenly OK to use when it benefited them.  

The penalty was that businesses were forced to hire less qualified people just because they were darker or had a vagina between their legs.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




If you require a workforce to be proportionally black, then when the black applicants are less qualified than the white applicants, which will often happen, then you are forcing them to hire "inferior", your words, blacks.



In the example I was personally involved in and gave you, that was what happened. 


For whatever reason, the black candidates for the job were unqualified or less qualified than the top white candidates. 


They promoted an unqualified black employee and she got her ass fired. 


This is you pushing racial discrimination.


The top candidate was a white guy with a family. Because of the various policies you support, his family did not get a major increase in socio-economic status and all that goes with it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...




A problem I have with AA being put in place is that it assumed when those AA is designed to benefit weren't hired because of a certain characteristic whether it was race, gender, etc.    A bigger problem I have with AA is that what is used to benefit someone with it involves considering the same characteristics those supporting it say are wrong to use.  How can using race, gender, etc. be wrong if it denies yet right when it benefits?  If its OK to use to benefit, it should be OK to use to deny.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


What if they didn't hire their quota or fair share of minorities and women?  What was the penalty?  

And I'm sorry but AA kept racist companies honest.  They had to look just a little bit harder at the black candidate to see, "am I not picking this candidate because of bias?" and it turns out they were being prejudice in their hiring practices.

Let me give you an extreme example of what could have happened if we never did AA for black people.  Do you know those arabs who strap bombs onto their bodies because they have nothing to lose?  Well if we woudl have continued to treat them like second class citizens, which in some ways we still do, then maybe we would have a problem on our hands.  Us liberals solved the problem before it got out of hand.  You guys would have never hired your fair share of blacks had we not forced you to.  Sorry you suck.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Fair share?   No such thing if you're only counting race and gender as a qualification. 

If they had to look harder at the black candidate, it meant the black candidate wasn't qualified. 

What you supported was a program that used the very thing you said it was wrong to use.  That's racist. Thanks for admitting that's what you are. 

Troll somewhere else you racist piece of shit.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 29, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Fair share... Fuck off. If fair was anything you were concerned with; you'd be lobbying for companies to hire whoever they wanted. And not hire whoever they didnt want. What youre trying to pass of as fair, is nothing more than social engineering.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



So funny that the racist who doesn't think any blacks are qualified to push your broom aren't qualified calls me racist.  I will go.  Bye loser.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

Vastator said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



When someone like that idiot says fair share, he's not concerned with quality but quantity.  Somehow he thinks that if you hire a certain percentage of a group it means they're qualified.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 29, 2017)

I never worried about a black guy taking my job.  Never once.


Vastator said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Sorry but those blacks do your job better than you.  But before AA you said they weren't qualified.  You lied.  Losers.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 29, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...


Now apologize for what the Englanders did to my Irish ancestors both before and after they came to the Americas.

After that, then apologize for what the Italians did to all of us.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> I never worried about a black guy taking my job.  Never once.
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> ...







Ricci v. DeStefano - Wikipedia


"
*Facts[edit]*
In late 2005, the New Haven Fire Department had seven openings for Captain and eight openings for Lieutenant. To fill the open positions, it needed to administer civil service examinations. The examinations consisted of two parts: a written examination and an oral examination.

The examinations were governed in part by the City of New Haven's contract with the firefighters' union (which stated that the written exam result counted for 60% of an applicant's score and the oral exam for 40%, and that a total score above 70% on the exam would constitute a passing score). The final selection would be governed by a provision in the City Charter referred to as the "Rule of Three", which mandated that a civil service position be filled from among the three individuals with the highest scores on the exam.

*Examinations[edit]*
The New Haven Department of Human Resources issued an RFP for these examinations, as a result of which I/O Solutions ("IOS") designed the examinations.[4] The examinations were administered in November and December 2003;[5] 118 firefighters took the examinations (77 took the Lieutenant exam and 41 took the Captain exam).

When the results came back, the pass rate for black candidates was approximately half that of the corresponding rate for white candidates:[6]


The passage rate for the Captain exam was: 16 (64%) of the 25 whites; 3 (38%) of the 8 blacks; and 3 (38%) of the 8 Hispanics.[7] Under the City Charter's "Rule of Three", the top 9 scorers would be eligible for promotion to the 7 open Captain positions; the top 9 scorers consisted of 7 whites, 2 Hispanics, and no blacks.
The passage rate for the Lieutenant exam was: 25 (58%) of the 43 whites; 6 (32%) of the 19 blacks; 3 (20%) of the 15 Hispanics. Under the City Charter's "Rule of Three", the top 10 scorers would be eligible for promotion to the 8 open Lieutenant positions; the top 10 scorers were all white."




So what did the city do, when the tests showed that all those would were qualified for promotion were not black?





 "New Haven officials invalidated the test results because none of the black firefighters who took it scored high enough to be considered for the positions.

City officials said that they feared a lawsuit over the test's disproportionate exclusion of certain racial groups from promotion under "disparate impact" head of liability.[2][3]"


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I'm not the one saying hire people based on getting  a certain percentage of a race.  That's you and that makes you racist.  That you support quotas proves you don't care about qualifications.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> I never worried about a black guy taking my job.  Never once.
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> ...



Even the blacks won't do the low level job you do.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I never worried about a black guy taking my job.  Never once.
> ...



They can give anyone they want my job.  Will they triple sales like I did?  Nope.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Tripling the sales of Big Macs?  Good job.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 29, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> I never worried about a black guy taking my job.  Never once.
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> ...


What joke! I see you get defensive... Now youre justflat out making shit up. So... Tell us... What is my job? Tell us how many blacks are better at than me... Don't worry. We'll wait...


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 29, 2017)

Vastator said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I never worried about a black guy taking my job.  Never once.
> ...


I don't know but you were thinking about buying a $2000 gun in 2014 and the same month thinking about getting a dog so clearly you have money to piss away.  

You just don't want blacks having what you got.  The good old boys network.  I get it now.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 29, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You'd be amazed at how much disposable income a person has left over if they drive a used Ford and not a brand new Prius.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 29, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I earn mine. Never taken a handout either. What's it to you how I spend my hard earned cash? And if my helping out like minded, and similarly driven people is "the good old boys network"... Then I'm guilty as charged. And proud of it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I don't mind blacks or anyone else having what I have as long as they earn it by what they do rather than the color of their skin or what's between their legs.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 29, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Wrong again... I frankly dont give a shit, what anybody else gets. If I spent my time worrying about what other people got; that I didn't... I'd be wasting time I could use getting mine.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




I don't care if other people have MORE than me, if they earned it.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 29, 2017)

Correll said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You guys are all alright for rwnj's.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 30, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> I just talked to one of our resident racists at work.  I asked him if he would like a black doctor or engineer who got into college because of AA.  He said, "did they complete the program?"  And I said yes.  He said then he would have no problem them operating on him or building a building he lived in.
> 
> Remember, the whites who don't get into college finished at the very bottom of the test.  Who's to say they would even finish the program?  We know that 1/3 of freshman drop out of college.  I bet you a very large % of those kids are the kids that finished at the bottom.  So I'm ok with bypassing them and allowing some blacks who scored a little lower on the test because they still have to graduate.
> 
> And I'll be willing to bet the blacks graduate at a much higher rate.  They have more to prove.  Unlike whites they can't just drop out and go work for their neighbors father on the factory floor or coal mine.


Like all whites can do that, huh ?  I'm 71 years old, have lived in 4 states in the US, and have never heard of this dream of yours (not in real life). 

As for black doctors, I had one do some minor surgery on me. He was fine.  Generally though, I would question the capability of blacks doing ANY kind of job, due to affirmative action, and the watering down of coursework in AA allowed schools.

As for the _"racists"_, they're the ones who (like you) support affirmative action discrimination.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 30, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> This is why I love Rex Tillerson
> 
> It was a stunning moment. On Sunday, Secretary of State Rex Tillerson suggested that the president of the United States does not speak for American values.
> 
> ...


To say that one speaks for ones-self, is not equivalent to saying that one does not speak for American values.  It all depends on what one's values ARE. As for Trump, he DOES speak for American values, evidently, because, it is Americans who voted him into office, and who still overwhelmingly support him (despite the laughable fake news polls - similar to their false reports before the election)


----------



## Taz (Aug 30, 2017)

An apology for what? Being set free in a great country?


----------



## Slash (Aug 30, 2017)

protectionist said:


> To say that one speaks for ones-self, is not equivalent to saying that one does not speak for American values.  It all depends on what one's values ARE. As for Trump, he DOES speak for American values, evidently, because, it is Americans who voted him into office, and who still overwhelmingly support him (despite the laughable fake news polls - similar to their false reports before the election)



First of Americans voted mostly for Hillary, electors voted Trump into office (I actually voted for Trump, but am not happy with what he's been  up to).  So if you are saying American values are judged by who got more votes, then what you are actually saying is Trump almost speaks for American Values more than Hillary.  

I personally didn't like Trump the person.  A former Democrat Liberal, who saw a vacuum in leadership and jumped over.  A non-Christian who attends church only for political reasonings.  Someone with a long history of poor to illegal behavior towards women and minorities.   A rich elitist who likes to be divisive.  But I would rather have a Conservative president pushing those laws, than a liberal one.  So I went with the ass of a candidate who I thought would get some good conservative legislation passed.  I mean he couldn't be divisive enough to break up his own parties majority in both houses right?  

Actually the polls before the election had Hillary slightly ahead but falling quickly with the re-opening of the email investigation.  I believe the 538 composite was 48.5% for Hillary, 44.9% for Trump with Hillary falling at the time of that final composite.  In reality it was 48.2% for Hillary and 46.1% for Trump.  So 0.3% off for Hillary, 1.2% off for Trump.  Not much at all and about as close to reality as I've seen a poll.  So while you may throw out the term "fake news" to help you believe what you want, reality is that it's actually not fake at all.  

That same polling methods figures him at 37% approval.  Meaning that they would have to be over 1000% further off for your statement to be true.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 31, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



You'd be amazed how much disposable income a person would have if they didn't have to pay for their own health insurance.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 31, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> ...



But, I saw you're genetic profile, you're more British, than Irish.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 31, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


"One drop of blood". 

So only 19% of me is allowed to be pissed?  What about the fucking Italians?


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 31, 2017)

Slash said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > It would seem that Africans are taking more responsibility for their role in the slave trade:
> ...


Except ALL Americans aren't being told to focus on *their part of it*. Only the WHITE Americans are supposed to feel bad, and apologize. 

When you make it about race, it becomes racist. It's retarded to combat racism with racism. You can't fix the fact that there was racism 200 years ago by putting racist policies in place now. The idea is idiotic, but that doesn't stop retards from pushing for it.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 31, 2017)

The French did more to spread slavery than all the rest of the world combined. 

I say we demand an apology from those stupid fuckers.


----------



## Slash (Aug 31, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> What do you mean.  I think everybody realizes that.   I think Africa focuses on African's part of the slave trade and in the USA we focus more on our part of it.   Just like how here we focus on illegal immigration into the US a lot more than we focus on illegal immigration into Bolivia.   Or we focus on high tax rates in the US rather than Belgium.
> 
> I believe that if someone tries saying "well in Turkey their illegal immigration is much worse than in the US" that's a deflection about US immigration if that's the topic.


Except ALL Americans aren't being told to focus on *their part of it*. Only the WHITE Americans are supposed to feel bad, and apologize.

When you make it about race, it becomes racist. It's retarded to combat racism with racism. You can't fix the fact that there was racism 200 years ago by putting racist policies in place now. The idea is idiotic, but that doesn't stop retards from pushing for it.[/QUOTE]

Well the problem was it wasn't blacks forming the KKK to keep other blacks down.   It wasn't black politicians voting on Jim crow laws and fighting against Civil rights.   

And it isn't black generals and leaders of the Confederacy getting monuments built up to them, nor is it blacks building those monuments to celebrate those people.  

That's where it was made about race.  

That's what people are wanting apologies for.  Stop celebrating those that fought against the USA to perpetuate slavery.  If there are people out there celebrating the black slave owners and the black slave traders, yes, yell at them to stop.   But who's doing that?  Where's the monuments built up to black slave traders?   Where's their African flags of the time being flown?


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 31, 2017)

Slash said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean.  I think everybody realizes that.   I think Africa focuses on African's part of the slave trade and in the USA we focus more on our part of it.   Just like how here we focus on illegal immigration into the US a lot more than we focus on illegal immigration into Bolivia.   Or we focus on high tax rates in the US rather than Belgium.
> ...



Well the problem was it wasn't blacks forming the KKK to keep other blacks down.   It wasn't black politicians voting on Jim crow laws and fighting against Civil rights.  

And it isn't black generals and leaders of the Confederacy getting monuments built up to them, nor is it blacks building those monuments to celebrate those people. 

That's where it was made about race. 

That's what people are wanting apologies for.  Stop celebrating those that fought against the USA to perpetuate slavery.  If there are people out there celebrating the black slave owners and the black slave traders, yes, yell at them to stop.   But who's doing that?  Where's the monuments built up to black slave traders?   Where's their African flags of the time being flown?[/QUOTE]

That is so garbled I don't even know what to do with it. 

So I won't do anything. Learn to speak English.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 1, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> 
> I couldn’t focus at work today. My mind kept taking me back to Charlottesville.
> 
> ...



A police officer in Georgia is on administrative leave after a local television station aired dashcam video of his alarming message: "we only kill black people."

*Georgia Cop's Horrifying Comment About Black People Highlights Racism In Policing | HuffPost*


----------



## harmonica (Sep 1, 2017)

blacks commit hate crimes at over twice the rate of whites
shouldn't they be apologizing?


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 1, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > AN APOLOGY TO AFRICAN AMERICANS – LONG OVERDUE
> ...


He was being sarcastic because according to a lot of black people, the cops do not kill whites.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 19, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Right now answer me this
> 
> What are Antifa going to do to black people that has not been done already ?
> What are Antifa going to do to black people that the KKK and Alt-Right do not want to do ?



Disarm you.

They are still the KKK, just in a different stupid costume.

The "alt right" just wants you to pull up your pants.


----------

